# Best choice for a laptop?



## Dis

Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...

Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..

Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.


----------



## manu1959

i like my ibm think pad


----------



## Dis

manu1959 said:


> i like my ibm think pad



Does it think for you?


----------



## del

thinkpad's good, dell inspiron i use now has been pretty reliable. i haven't owned a sony box in awhile, but when i had one it worked just fine.

dell customer service has been close to outstanding in my experience. of course, the fact that i've had to deal with customer service might be a problem.


----------



## xotoxi

I've liked my Dells...I'm thinking of getting one as well.


----------



## HUGGY

Dis said:


> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.



Check out REPC in Seattle.  I've got two lap tops and four working desktops.  They were all used and none cost more than $200.  They all work flawlessly.


----------



## xotoxi

However, in the past 4 years, I have purchased 4 laptops, a desktop, and a server (with three hard drives) from Dell, and 4 of the 8 hard drives failed within the first week and had to be replaced.

But after that...everything has been great!


----------



## eots

*ACER*

Acer Home


----------



## Dis

xotoxi said:


> However, in the past 4 years, I have purchased 4 laptops, a desktop, and a server (with three hard drives) from Dell, and 4 of the 8 hard drives failed within the first week and had to be replaced.
> 
> But after that...everything has been great!



Dell is a flat-out no for me.. A) I don't like being confined to a single brand for upgrades, and repairs.  2) I detest having to deal with "customer service".  Most times *I* have more knowledge than those chair warmers...


----------



## Diuretic

I was looking at one of these:

MSI -- MICRO-STAR INT'L CO., LTD.

&#8226; The Latest Intel® Centrino® 2 Processor Technology 
&#8226;  Windows Vista® Home Premium
 (MSI recommends upgrade to  Windows Vista® Business) 
&#8226; 17" ACV (Amazing Crystal Vision) Display
&#8226; nVIDIA 9300M GS Graphic Card with 256MB VRAM
&#8226; MSI Exclusive ECO Engine Power Management System
&#8226; Theater Class 4.1 Channel Surround Effect and Subwoofer Recognized and Approved by Second Generation Dolby® Surround
&#8226; HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) Output
&#8226; Featuring the Latest E- SATA Support
&#8226; Built-In 2.0 Mega Pixel Webcam

About $1600 here so would be cheaper in the US.


----------



## xsited1

I like ASUS.  More for the money.  (I ordered a Dell and had to cancel because it would take too long to build.)


----------



## Dis

This looks kinda pretty...

_
Ferrari 1100

The Ferrari 1100 takes ultra-portability into the fast lane. Driven by the revolutionary performance of dual-core processing power and wrapped in an exclusive, ultra-lightweight case, the Ferrari 1100 combines the unique style of racing innovation with leading-edge mobile technology to bring your digital media to life wherever you go._

As for Asus.. I'm not opposed to an EEEPC, either.. They're awfully cute, and talk about portable... T'would fit right in my purse if need be.


----------



## xsited1

Dis said:


> This looks kinda pretty...
> 
> _
> Ferrari 1100
> 
> The Ferrari 1100 takes ultra-portability into the fast lane. Driven by the revolutionary performance of dual-core processing power and wrapped in an exclusive, ultra-lightweight case, the Ferrari 1100 combines the unique style of racing innovation with leading-edge mobile technology to bring your digital media to life wherever you go._
> 
> As for Asus.. I'm not opposed to an EEEPC, either.. They're awfully cute, and talk about portable... T'would fit right in my purse if need be.



The Eee PC didn't have enough power for me.  I got the X836V for $550 at Best Buy.  Here's a review:

Guntarioism: Asus X83V-X1 Review


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

I like my MacBook.  I'm not any kind of computer whiz so I'm basically using it for the basics, and I like it much better than my desktop pc.


----------



## Dis

xsited1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks kinda pretty...
> 
> _
> Ferrari 1100
> 
> The Ferrari 1100 takes ultra-portability into the fast lane. Driven by the revolutionary performance of dual-core processing power and wrapped in an exclusive, ultra-lightweight case, the Ferrari 1100 combines the unique style of racing innovation with leading-edge mobile technology to bring your digital media to life wherever you go._
> 
> As for Asus.. I'm not opposed to an EEEPC, either.. They're awfully cute, and talk about portable... T'would fit right in my purse if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eee PC didn't have enough power for me.  I got the X836V for $550 at Best Buy.  Here's a review:
> 
> Guntarioism: Asus X83V-X1 Review
Click to expand...


Says Vista is mandatory, tho.   That still true?


----------



## alan1

Dis said:


> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> *Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.*



Then go cheap. 10 year old technology works for that.


----------



## xsited1

Dis said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks kinda pretty...
> 
> _
> Ferrari 1100
> 
> The Ferrari 1100 takes ultra-portability into the fast lane. Driven by the revolutionary performance of dual-core processing power and wrapped in an exclusive, ultra-lightweight case, the Ferrari 1100 combines the unique style of racing innovation with leading-edge mobile technology to bring your digital media to life wherever you go._
> 
> As for Asus.. I'm not opposed to an EEEPC, either.. They're awfully cute, and talk about portable... T'would fit right in my purse if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eee PC didn't have enough power for me.  I got the X836V for $550 at Best Buy.  Here's a review:
> 
> Guntarioism: Asus X83V-X1 Review
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says Vista is mandatory, tho.   That still true?
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, yes.  It's not as bad on a laptop as I thought it would be.  There are several things you can do to make it more XP-like, so I'm happy with it now.  And I have to admit there are some nice features in Vista.  My next desktop will use Windows 7.


----------



## alan1

manu1959 said:


> i like my ibm think pad



Me and my IT buddies at work call them 'Stinkpads'.
Laptops just don't have the horsepower some of us need at work, but then we don't want to be lugging full sized desk tops home every night, so we deal with it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.



Vaio is an excellent choice, with a dual boot of Windoze/Ubuntu it would be sweet. I like their keyboards on those laptops better than most. I have Compaqs, 2 of them, and they last forever (except the 2000-2005 models), very reliable machines, one is from 1994 ... the plastic is dissolving but it still works.


----------



## tigerbob

dis said:


> summer's coming - i want something portable, so i can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a sony vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.



*macbook!!!*


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> summer's coming - i want something portable, so i can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a sony vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *macbook!!!*
Click to expand...


LOL ... I think Dis is a little more advanced than a Mac.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> summer's coming - i want something portable, so i can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a sony vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *macbook!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL ... I think Dis is a little more advanced than a Mac.
Click to expand...




> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.



True - that's pretty advanced stuff.


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *macbook!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... I think Dis is a little more advanced than a Mac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - that's pretty advanced stuff.
Click to expand...


Got me, for those purposes only ... yeah, Mac.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

I'm on my second Dell and I fucking hate it. I think I might have to *finally* jump ship to a Mac next time.


----------



## KittenKoder

Epsilon Delta said:


> I'm on my second Dell and I fucking hate it. I think I might have to *finally* jump ship to a Mac next time.



Mac or look into switching to Ubuntu for the Dell.


----------



## alan1

tigerbob said:


> dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> summer's coming - i want something portable, so i can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a sony vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *macbook!!!*
Click to expand...


Mac's are for people that know how to type and nothing else.


----------



## Anguille

MountainMan said:


> Mac's are for people that know how to type and nothing else.


 What if you're like me and can't even type?


----------



## tigerbob

MountainMan said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> summer's coming - i want something portable, so i can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a sony vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all i use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *macbook!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac's are for people that know how to type and nothing else.
Click to expand...


The joy I feel at having my life encapsulated so succinctly is almost overwhelming.


----------



## Missourian

Dis said:


> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops? Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.


 

Dell, hands down.

I abused my Dell Inspiron 1100 for 7 years before it finally gave out...and I mean I *abused* it.

Regardless of what you choose, here is a great website to find deals on laptops.

Digital Deals - The Internet Source For BARGAINS

You have to search the archives for both "laptop" and "notebook" and the deals don't last long but they do often repeat, so keep your eyes peeled and check the site a couple time a day. Some offers are only hour long.







 I have bought a lot of stuff thru this site and never had a problem...they have always given me a coupon code and I go directly to the site on my own (like Dell.com or Newegg.com) and plug in the code.


----------



## alan1

tigerbob said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> *macbook!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's are for people that know how to type and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The joy I feel at having my life encapsulated so succinctly is almost overwhelming.
Click to expand...


It's the internet, smart-asses abound.


----------



## alan1

Anguille said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's are for people that know how to type and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> What if you're like me and can't even type?
Click to expand...


Oh, then you need some of that voice recognition software that types for you.


----------



## Dis

Missourian said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops? Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell, hands down.
> 
> I abused my Dell Inspiron 1100 for 7 years before it finally gave out...and I mean I *abused* it.
> 
> Regardless of what you choose, here is a great website to find deals on laptops.
> 
> Digital Deals - The Internet Source For BARGAINS
> 
> You have to search the archives for both "laptop" and "notebook" and the deals don't last long but they do often repeat, so keep your eyes peeled and check the site a couple time a day. Some offers are only hour long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought a lot of stuff thru this site and never had a problem...they have always given me a coupon code and I go directly to the site on my own (like Dell.com or Newegg.com) and plug in the code.
Click to expand...


I can't do Dell.. I have this itsy-bitsy problem with being told what I *have* to do...(Dell parts must be replaced/upgraded with Dell parts, you must deal with Dell customer service, etc..) 

I'm very bad at being told what to do...


----------



## KittenKoder

MountainMan said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac's are for people that know how to type and nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> What if you're like me and can't even type?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, then you need some of that voice recognition software that types for you.
Click to expand...


Hmm ... just thought ... maybe I'll write that for Ubuntu if I can't find it, just for something big to do now.


----------



## sarahgop

how does a  lap top work?


----------



## KittenKoder

sarahgop said:


> how does a  lap top work?



*rae* um ... wha-!


----------



## xsited1

sarahgop said:


> how does a  lap top work?



It has an electrically operated vibration machine which makes you want to dance.  That where the term 'Laptop' Dancing comes from (or Lap Dancing for short).


----------



## Dis

xsited1 said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does a  lap top work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has an electrically operated vibration machine which makes you want to dance.  That where the term 'Laptop' Dancing comes from (or Lap Dancing for short).
Click to expand...




_**points**_

Back to your corner.


----------



## k2skier

Toshiba.


----------



## kakarothusain

Instead of sony viao you should use dell laptops since they are quite better than that of sony laptop both in specification as well as in looks..


----------



## Seraega

who cares what the box says.  If you aren't a computer geek they all pretty much run intel chips on microsoft operating system.  I prefer macs because they're a lot easier to use and imo last longer. (you get what you pay for...)  cheap $399 dell special will probably be good for about a year before the battery is on the fritz or you've DL too much spyware from pr0n sites and it's slower than molasses in january.


----------



## Dis

Finally decided on a laptop.. (Boy, that didn't take long...)

Samsung N120.  Not as large as a regular laptop, not as puny as an eeePC, better keyboard, and a hell of a lot cuter, while being dirt cheap - $400 on sale.... Does everything I need it to while lounging outside...


----------



## Zoom-boing

We have a Dell Inspiron 1525.  Daughter got one for college and we decided to get on for ourselves.  No complaints.  The cost was around $700 or so with a $100 Dell gift card (some special they had going on at the time).


----------



## elvis

Macbook.  no question.


----------



## Dis

elvis3577 said:


> Macbook.  no question.



Never.

This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg

No question. 

Cept, mine's pretty blue.


----------



## elvis

Dis said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook.  no question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg
> 
> No question.
> 
> Cept, mine's pretty blue.
Click to expand...


too bad.  hope it works out for ya.


----------



## Dis

elvis3577 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook.  no question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg
> 
> No question.
> 
> Cept, mine's pretty blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> too bad.  hope it works out for ya.
Click to expand...


My "geeks" get paid upwards of 100k a year, and make $200 an hour doing piddly side jobs...they're that good.  If they say "no Mac", then "no Mac" is good enough for  me... I've no doubt it will work out beautifully.  This IS a spare computer for when I want to sit outside.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> I like my MacBook.  I'm not any kind of computer whiz so I'm basically using it for the basics, and I like it much better than my desktop pc.



Mac is overpriced, in my opinion. I got a Toshiba for under 500 bucks. Removed Windoze and loaded Linux.  Runs fast and is secure.


----------



## xsited1

Dis said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook.  no question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg
> 
> No question.
> 
> Cept, mine's pretty blue.
Click to expand...


Good buy.  Big keyboard, monitor and HD for a Netbook.  Does it come with XP or Vista?


----------



## Terry

Try checking out a laptop from Alienware...You can select one with what you want in it...xp, vista blah blah blah..how much memory, the sky is the limit or you can go bare minimum.  They usually have some good deals.  The support is excellent too.


----------



## Terry

Alienware Area-51 m5550 15 Inch Silver Gaming Laptop - eBay (item 180396709776 end time Sep-12-09 0817 PDT)


----------



## Dis

xsited1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook.  no question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg
> 
> No question.
> 
> Cept, mine's pretty blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good buy.  Big keyboard, monitor and HD for a Netbook.  Does it come with XP or Vista?
Click to expand...


XP, thankfully...


----------



## Ravi

If you didn't buy one yet, just get a netbook. Small, light, easy to use and cheap.


----------



## Dis

Ravi said:


> If you didn't buy one yet, just get a netbook. Small, light, easy to use and cheap.



LOL..  Read much?


----------



## Ravi

Dis said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't buy one yet, just get a netbook. Small, light, easy to use and cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..  Read much?
Click to expand...

 I didn't read the thread.


----------



## Dis

Ravi said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't buy one yet, just get a netbook. Small, light, easy to use and cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..  Read much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't read the thread.
Click to expand...


Post 41.  Already got one.  And it is a netbook


----------



## xsited1

Dis said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg
> 
> No question.
> 
> Cept, mine's pretty blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good buy.  Big keyboard, monitor and HD for a Netbook.  Does it come with XP or Vista?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XP, thankfully...
Click to expand...


Awesome!  I almost bought a netbook, but I needed more power.  After reading the specs on it, I might just have to buy one.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Good choice!

Three years ago I bought two Systemax wide screen laptops from TigerDirect, and love 'em! It was $800 for the pair.


----------



## Dis

xsited1 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good buy.  Big keyboard, monitor and HD for a Netbook.  Does it come with XP or Vista?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XP, thankfully...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome!  I almost bought a netbook, but I needed more power.  After reading the specs on it, I might just have to buy one.
Click to expand...


It's got enough muscle for what I do with it..  So far, I'm *really* happy with it... Quick, solid, good sound (for a laptop), and the battery life rocks..


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dis said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> XP, thankfully...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!  I almost bought a netbook, but I needed more power.  After reading the specs on it, I might just have to buy one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got enough muscle for what I do with it..  So far, I'm *really* happy with it... Quick, solid, good sound (for a laptop), and the battery life rocks..
Click to expand...

Test your sound by clicking on the link in my sig!


----------



## Dis

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!  I almost bought a netbook, but I needed more power.  After reading the specs on it, I might just have to buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got enough muscle for what I do with it..  So far, I'm *really* happy with it... Quick, solid, good sound (for a laptop), and the battery life rocks..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Test your sound by clicking on the link in my sig!
Click to expand...


Let's not and say I did. 

ITunes/IPod does fine for me.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dis said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got enough muscle for what I do with it..  So far, I'm *really* happy with it... Quick, solid, good sound (for a laptop), and the battery life rocks..
> 
> 
> 
> Test your sound by clicking on the link in my sig!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's not and say I did.
> 
> ITunes/IPod does fine for me.
Click to expand...

Aww.....

You would learn to luv me if you gave it a chance....


----------



## tigerbob

My daughter (12 in November) is angling for a laptop for her birthday.  If she wants a Mac when she goes to college she can have one, but for now she's gonna get a PC.

She'll use it mostly for surfing, visiting her favorite games sites and e-mailing with her friends, but will also need word processing, spreadsheet and presentations program for her schoolwork.

The default option is obviously Windows with the basic Office package.  I'm very familiar with this (so is she) and can explain stuff to her that she doesn't understand.  I'll get something like McAfee to make sure she isn't seeing stuff she shouldn't and control the hours she spends on it.

*Question:  Is there anything other than Windows that I could consider?  I hate windows, I hate the security issues, I hate how often it crashes.
*
Remember, I'm not a techie so while techie answers may possibly impress other posters they won't help me figure out what to get my daughter.  Thanks.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

tigerbob said:


> *Question:  Is there anything other than Windows that I could consider?  I hate windows, I hate the security issues, I hate how often it crashes.*


If you're gonna start her out with a PC, at least make Firefox her default browser. This will help with 99% of all windows security issues which are directly related to it's default browser, IE.

If you can, do what Dis did and get XP with it instead of Vista.

You CAN put ubuntu on the laptop, but not too sure you want to start a kid out with that.


----------



## Dis

Unless you have really good virus protection and a damn nice firewall, the games sites are going to be her clear path to a trashed computer within a year.. They're horrible...  Whatever you get her, at least make sure its very well protected.

And MM's right about Firefox being 1000% better than IE.


----------



## Dis

BTW..  I've been using XP since it first came out, and I've had zero complaints with it; thus the reason I'm in no hurry to mess with anything else.  No point in fucking with what works.


----------



## Dis

Midnight Marauder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test your sound by clicking on the link in my sig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not and say I did.
> 
> ITunes/IPod does fine for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww.....
> 
> You would learn to luv me if you gave it a chance....
Click to expand...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dis said:


> Unless you have really good virus protection and a damn nice firewall, the games sites are going to be her clear path to a trashed computer within a year.. They're horrible...  Whatever you get her, at least make sure its very well protected.
> 
> And MM's right about Firefox being 1000% better than IE.


And I'll add to this, make sure you put the AdBlockPlus add-on in that firefox, and subscribe to the EasyListUSA filter for it. She'll never see any kind of advertisement anywhere she browses. And they won't be leeching her resources and installing adware and malware, trackers, spybots, etc.


----------



## Terry

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess I missed the post where Dis bought one.


----------



## xsited1

tigerbob said:


> My daughter (12 in November) is angling for a laptop for her birthday.  If she wants a Mac when she goes to college she can have one, but for now she's gonna get a PC.
> 
> She'll use it mostly for surfing, visiting her favorite games sites and e-mailing with her friends, but will also need word processing, spreadsheet and presentations program for her schoolwork.
> 
> The default option is obviously Windows with the basic Office package.  I'm very familiar with this (so is she) and can explain stuff to her that she doesn't understand.  I'll get something like McAfee to make sure she isn't seeing stuff she shouldn't and control the hours she spends on it.
> 
> *Question:  Is there anything other than Windows that I could consider?  I hate windows, I hate the security issues, I hate how often it crashes.
> *
> Remember, I'm not a techie so while techie answers may possibly impress other posters they won't help me figure out what to get my daughter.  Thanks.



Dell Home & Home Office | Ubuntu


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

xsited1 said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter (12 in November) is angling for a laptop for her birthday.  If she wants a Mac when she goes to college she can have one, but for now she's gonna get a PC.
> 
> She'll use it mostly for surfing, visiting her favorite games sites and e-mailing with her friends, but will also need word processing, spreadsheet and presentations program for her schoolwork.
> 
> The default option is obviously Windows with the basic Office package.  I'm very familiar with this (so is she) and can explain stuff to her that she doesn't understand.  I'll get something like McAfee to make sure she isn't seeing stuff she shouldn't and control the hours she spends on it.
> 
> *Question:  Is there anything other than Windows that I could consider?  I hate windows, I hate the security issues, I hate how often it crashes.
> *
> Remember, I'm not a techie so while techie answers may possibly impress other posters they won't help me figure out what to get my daughter.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dell Home & Home Office | Ubuntu
Click to expand...


Ubuntu is a great suggestion. It is what I use.  Good OS.


----------



## Fatality

eots said:


> *ACER*
> 
> Acer Home



acer net book is a good one, small and inexpensive


----------



## Dis

Fatality said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ACER*
> 
> Acer Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acer net book is a good one, small and inexpensive
Click to expand...


Quality-wise, Acer is awesome... Too small, tho.. The keys drove me crazy.. Too close together, and too small..


----------



## RadiomanATL

My wife has a Toshiba satellite. She uses it for pretty much the applications that you described, and has no problems.

Plus I was able to get her a refurb here locally for less than $200.


----------



## Shogun

RadiomanATL said:


> My wife has a Toshiba satellite. She uses it for pretty much the applications that you described, and has no problems.
> 
> Plus I was able to get her a refurb here locally for less than $200.



I just bought a Toshiba Satellite too.  the a505-s6965 during Missouri's tax free holiday.  So far, i've been enjoying the hell out of it.  it's a fingerprint magnet though..  and the battery sucks a big one.



And, all you vista naysayers..   i think you are just being trendy.  half of you couldn't compile your own linux shell let alone know who to turn to when drivers conflict and incompatibilities set in.  yea, go format your shit and install linux.. hehehe..


----------



## RadiomanATL

Shogun said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has a Toshiba satellite. She uses it for pretty much the applications that you described, and has no problems.
> 
> Plus I was able to get her a refurb here locally for less than $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite too.  the a505-s6965 during Missouri's tax free holiday.  So far, i've been enjoying the hell out of it.  it's a fingerprint magnet though..  and the battery sucks a big one.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've noticed that the battery life can be an issue.

Don't really have any problems with fingerprints though.


----------



## Shogun

RadiomanATL said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has a Toshiba satellite. She uses it for pretty much the applications that you described, and has no problems.
> 
> Plus I was able to get her a refurb here locally for less than $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite too.  the a505-s6965 during Missouri's tax free holiday.  So far, i've been enjoying the hell out of it.  it's a fingerprint magnet though..  and the battery sucks a big one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed that the battery life can be an issue.
> 
> Don't really have any problems with fingerprints though.
Click to expand...


i can BARELY get 2.5 hours unplugged.  but, then again, I also get a decent vid card and 4gb of ram.. so.. oh, and the 500gb hd.. so.. I'm not sweating it too much.  I don't use this thing when i'm not around a wall socket anyway.

I look forward to using Starry Night on this laptop the next time im out in the woods with the tele..


----------



## RadiomanATL

Shogun said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a Toshiba Satellite too.  the a505-s6965 during Missouri's tax free holiday.  So far, i've been enjoying the hell out of it.  it's a fingerprint magnet though..  and the battery sucks a big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've noticed that the battery life can be an issue.
> 
> Don't really have any problems with fingerprints though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can BARELY get 2.5 hours unplugged.  but, then again, I also get a decent vid card and 4gb of ram.. so.. oh, and the 500gb hd.. so.. I'm not sweating it too much.  I don't use this thing when i'm not around a wall socket anyway.
> 
> I look forward to using Starry Night on this laptop the next time im out in the woods with the tele..
Click to expand...


Ours has the same set up I think. Maybe our HD is a bit smaller. My wife is loving the intregrated webcam and wireless feature. I like that the speakers are pretty decent for a laptop.


----------



## sitarro

Dis said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never.
> 
> This: Google Image Result for http://www.netbookreviews.net/wp-content/uploads/samsung_n120.jpg
> 
> No question.
> 
> Cept, mine's pretty blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  hope it works out for ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My "geeks" get paid upwards of 100k a year, and make $200 an hour doing piddly side jobs...they're that good.  If they say "no Mac", then "no Mac" is good enough for  me... I've no doubt it will work out beautifully.  This IS a spare computer for when I want to sit outside.
Click to expand...


Your "geeks" don't want to be out of a job ace. Stick with that colored windoze shit, it fits you perfectly. The best Illustrators, photographers, the printing industry, science and education, Presidents, musicians, writers, animators, designers and movie makers.......... a few of the idiots that wouldn't trade their MACs for the most expensive pc running windoze. Yea, your "geeks" have a clue.


----------



## Dis

sitarro said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad.  hope it works out for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "geeks" get paid upwards of 100k a year, and make $200 an hour doing piddly side jobs...they're that good.  If they say "no Mac", then "no Mac" is good enough for  me... I've no doubt it will work out beautifully.  This IS a spare computer for when I want to sit outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "geeks" don't want to be out of a job ace. Stick with that colored windoze shit, it fits you perfectly. The best Illustrators, photographers, the printing industry, science and education, Presidents, musicians, writers, animators, designers and movie makers.......... a few of the idiots that wouldn't trade their MACs for the most expensive pc running windoze. Yea, your "geeks" have a clue.
Click to expand...


Ok, bag boy.

What possessed you to pull this up from the depths of hell?  And why do you care what I choose to use in my back yard?

Oh, I get it.  You're just jealous.

Run along now.. I'm finished with you.


----------



## sitarro

Dis said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "geeks" get paid upwards of 100k a year, and make $200 an hour doing piddly side jobs...they're that good.  If they say "no Mac", then "no Mac" is good enough for  me... I've no doubt it will work out beautifully.  This IS a spare computer for when I want to sit outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your "geeks" don't want to be out of a job ace. Stick with that colored windoze shit, it fits you perfectly. The best Illustrators, photographers, the printing industry, science and education, Presidents, musicians, writers, animators, designers and movie makers.......... a few of the idiots that wouldn't trade their MACs for the most expensive pc running windoze. Yea, your "geeks" have a clue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, bag boy.
> 
> What possessed you to pull this up from the depths of hell?  And why do you care what I choose to use in my back yard?
> 
> Oh, I get it.  You're just jealous.
> 
> Run along now.. I'm finished with you.
Click to expand...


Yea, sure, jealous of a straw haired skank with a flag pole stuck up her ass, sure.
I would tell you to suck dick but I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. It is "cute" that you buy computer equipment because it's a pretty color.


----------



## Dis

sitarro said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "geeks" don't want to be out of a job ace. Stick with that colored windoze shit, it fits you perfectly. The best Illustrators, photographers, the printing industry, science and education, Presidents, musicians, writers, animators, designers and movie makers.......... a few of the idiots that wouldn't trade their MACs for the most expensive pc running windoze. Yea, your "geeks" have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, bag boy.
> 
> What possessed you to pull this up from the depths of hell?  And why do you care what I choose to use in my back yard?
> 
> Oh, I get it.  You're just jealous.
> 
> Run along now.. I'm finished with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, sure, jealous of a straw haired skank with a flag pole stuck up her ass, sure.
> I would tell you to suck dick but I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. It is "cute" that you buy computer equipment because it's a pretty color.
Click to expand...


It's cute that you try and get people to believe you CAN do better in life, you just don't because you're comfortable.

If you possessed half as much knowledge as you THINK you do, you'd be using it to make money, rather than just flapping at the gums.  Now DO go away.  I'm finished with you.


----------



## KittenKoder

"Windoze" is my term, find your own.


----------



## sitarro

KittenKoder said:


> "Windoze" is my term, find your own.



Yea, never seen that term anywhere before........ your almost as full of yourself as Dim.


----------



## KittenKoder

sitarro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Windoze" is my term, find your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, never seen that term anywhere before........ your almost as full of yourself as Dim.
Click to expand...


Rule #1 .... more than half my posts are jokes ... unless I am insulting someone, but even then it's for fun.

Rule #2 ... yes, yes I am full of myself ... I am a Linux "geek".


----------



## Shogun

mac fanboy strikes again.


----------



## Chris

Dis said:


> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.



Sony is shit.

Compac Presario is cheap and tough.

It is the Camry of laptops.


----------



## Modbert

Macbook Pro Laptop - Excellent.

Built in Camera and Mic. Easier to use so many more programs. It doesn't get viruses like Windows and it doesn't break down constantly like Dell.


----------



## Ravi

I was really, really tempted to get a netbook for my back up computer. Then I went to Radio Shack to see what trash they were selling and fell in love with my Aspire Timeline...$500 bucks, a dvd/cd drive that allowed me to load all the programs that I've already forked over money to own, all the bells and whistles and mucho faster and better wifi range than my main squeeze $1400 Dell. I may never buy a Dell again.


----------



## Chris

Compac Presario costs $425.

The last one I had I used 6 hours a day for 7 years.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Modbert said:


> Macbook Pro Laptop - Excellent.
> 
> Built in Camera and Mic. Easier to use so many more programs. It doesn't get viruses like Windows and it doesn't break down constantly like Dell.



Why spend that kind of money for a laptop, when you can spend under $800.00 and be screaming right out of the box?

Pangolin Performance - Ubuntu Linux Laptop - 15.4 inch - system76, Inc.

It even has a cam. Plus, a person can easily load whatever Linux distro they want, if they don't want to use Ubuntu 64, which comes with it.


----------



## KittenKoder

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook Pro Laptop - Excellent.
> 
> Built in Camera and Mic. Easier to use so many more programs. It doesn't get viruses like Windows and it doesn't break down constantly like Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend that kind of money for a laptop, when you can spend under $800.00 and be screaming right out of the box?
> 
> Pangolin Performance - Ubuntu Linux Laptop - 15.4 inch - system76, Inc.
> 
> It even has a cam. Plus, a person can easily load whatever Linux distro they want, if they don't want to use Ubuntu 64, which comes with it.
Click to expand...


Now that is a sweet recommendation.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macbook Pro Laptop - Excellent.
> 
> Built in Camera and Mic. Easier to use so many more programs. It doesn't get viruses like Windows and it doesn't break down constantly like Dell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend that kind of money for a laptop, when you can spend under $800.00 and be screaming right out of the box?
> 
> Pangolin Performance - Ubuntu Linux Laptop - 15.4 inch - system76, Inc.
> 
> It even has a cam. Plus, a person can easily load whatever Linux distro they want, if they don't want to use Ubuntu 64, which comes with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that is a sweet recommendation.
Click to expand...


  yea right.. you linux fan boys are almost as bad as apple biters.



For instance, you could have that machine... OR

Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with Intel® Centrino® 2 Processor Technology - A505-S6965

without having to add cost after cost for upgrading options like HD, processor, screen size, video card, ram etc.  

AND ITS CHEAPER TOO!


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend that kind of money for a laptop, when you can spend under $800.00 and be screaming right out of the box?
> 
> Pangolin Performance - Ubuntu Linux Laptop - 15.4 inch - system76, Inc.
> 
> It even has a cam. Plus, a person can easily load whatever Linux distro they want, if they don't want to use Ubuntu 64, which comes with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a sweet recommendation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea right.. you linux fan boys are almost as bad as apple biters.
> 
> 
> 
> For instance, you could have that machine... OR
> 
> Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with Intel® Centrino® 2 Processor Technology - A505-S6965
> 
> without having to add cost after cost for upgrading options like HD, processor, screen size, video card, ram etc.
> 
> AND ITS CHEAPER TOO!
Click to expand...


And if you don't use ANY of what's included for your $800, you'll get a whopping 2 hours and 30 min of battery life.  Not all that portable, either.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is a sweet recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea right.. you linux fan boys are almost as bad as apple biters.
> 
> 
> 
> For instance, you could have that machine... OR
> 
> Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with Intel® Centrino® 2 Processor Technology - A505-S6965
> 
> without having to add cost after cost for upgrading options like HD, processor, screen size, video card, ram etc.
> 
> AND ITS CHEAPER TOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if you don't use ANY of what's included for your $800, you'll get a whopping 2 hours and 30 min of battery life.  Not all that portable, either.
Click to expand...




I use mine (same system) all over the place.  I'm typing on it right now.  It's portable all day long.  Granted, the power supply doesn't last but.. hey.. I'll plug this bad boy in and get almost 3x as much HD space, processor function, RAM and screen for LESS THAN the compared ubunto system.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea right.. you linux fan boys are almost as bad as apple biters.
> 
> 
> 
> For instance, you could have that machine... OR
> 
> Toshiba - Satellite Laptop with Intel® Centrino® 2 Processor Technology - A505-S6965
> 
> without having to add cost after cost for upgrading options like HD, processor, screen size, video card, ram etc.
> 
> AND ITS CHEAPER TOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't use ANY of what's included for your $800, you'll get a whopping 2 hours and 30 min of battery life.  Not all that portable, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use mine (same system) all over the place.  I'm typing on it right now.  It's portable all day long.  Granted, the power supply doesn't last but.. hey.. I'll plug this bad boy in and get almost 3x as much HD space, processor function, RAM and screen for LESS THAN the compared ubunto system.
Click to expand...


You're still using that pathetic crap Operating System from Microsoft, can't get around that, what a joke. Keep an IT on 24 hour call dumb ass..... but you saved 200 bucks over an Apple.......... you can take that and head over to shattered's hair and color butcher. Windows fantwat.


----------



## KittenKoder

Actually, you can buy the cheaper Microsucks computer then install Ubuntu over it for free ... if you're smart.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't use ANY of what's included for your $800, you'll get a whopping 2 hours and 30 min of battery life.  Not all that portable, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use mine (same system) all over the place.  I'm typing on it right now.  It's portable all day long.  Granted, the power supply doesn't last but.. hey.. I'll plug this bad boy in and get almost 3x as much HD space, processor function, RAM and screen for LESS THAN the compared ubunto system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're still using that pathetic crap Operating System from Microsoft, can't get around that, what a joke. Keep an IT on 24 hour call dumb ass..... but you saved 200 bucks over an Apple.......... you can take that and head over to shattered's hair and color butcher. Windows fantwat.
Click to expand...


My OS and hardware still shits on your tiny lil mac, fan boy.  You see, thats the big difference between mac users and pcs users:  I don't require a mac store to run crying to if my machine breaks.  Instead, I am savvy enough to change my own oil, so to speak.  Remember, we've already covered what kind of a pussy motherfucking apple biter it takes to pretend a 3 page wizard on an overpriced nugget of shit mac is a deal.



Hell, when you are trying to pretend 10 year old specs are still valid i'll STILL be smacking the taste of Steve Job's balls out of your mouth with ANOTHER better priced pc than anything your silly little cult has to offer.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Actually, you can buy the cheaper Microsucks computer then install Ubuntu over it for free ... if you're smart.



meh.. some of us LIKE compatibility.  I guess others have to feel like an outsider somehow..

*yawn*


and, perhaps you should mute the smart talk given what kind of crap basket laptop you gave your approval of above...


just a thought.


----------



## sitarro

Shogun said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use mine (same system) all over the place.  I'm typing on it right now.  It's portable all day long.  Granted, the power supply doesn't last but.. hey.. I'll plug this bad boy in and get almost 3x as much HD space, processor function, RAM and screen for LESS THAN the compared ubunto system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're still using that pathetic crap Operating System from Microsoft, can't get around that, what a joke. Keep an IT on 24 hour call dumb ass..... but you saved 200 bucks over an Apple.......... you can take that and head over to shattered's hair and color butcher. Windows fantwat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My OS and hardware still shits on your tiny lil mac, fan boy.  *You see, thats the big difference between mac users and pcs users:  I don't require a mac store to run crying to if my machine breaks.*  Instead, I am savvy enough to change my own oil, so to speak.  Remember, we've already covered what kind of a pussy motherfucking apple biter it takes to pretend a 3 page wizard on an overpriced nugget of shit mac is a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, when you are trying to pretend 10 year old specs are still valid i'll STILL be smacking the taste of Steve Job's balls out of your mouth with ANOTHER better priced pc than anything your silly little cult has to offer.
Click to expand...


You stated the point Shotwat, I have never had a MAC break, never had a virus, never had a problem adding anything, it's called plug and play. Never had to ad a driver, never had a firewall or virus protection, never thought twice about opening an email......... Bill Gates loves you clone.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you can buy the cheaper Microsucks computer then install Ubuntu over it for free ... if you're smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh.. some of us LIKE compatibility.  I guess others have to feel like an outsider somehow..
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> and, perhaps you should mute the smart talk given what kind of crap basket laptop you gave your approval of above...
> 
> 
> just a thought.
Click to expand...


Linux is compatible with Microsucks and there is a *lot* more safe and virus free software available for free.


----------



## KittenKoder

As for the "crap basket" laptop, anyone who doesn't shop around is a fool, I can find a local one for $500 that's even better than the "crap basket" one you posted to.


----------



## Shogun

sitarro said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're still using that pathetic crap Operating System from Microsoft, can't get around that, what a joke. Keep an IT on 24 hour call dumb ass..... but you saved 200 bucks over an Apple.......... you can take that and head over to shattered's hair and color butcher. Windows fantwat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OS and hardware still shits on your tiny lil mac, fan boy.  *You see, thats the big difference between mac users and pcs users:  I don't require a mac store to run crying to if my machine breaks.*  Instead, I am savvy enough to change my own oil, so to speak.  Remember, we've already covered what kind of a pussy motherfucking apple biter it takes to pretend a 3 page wizard on an overpriced nugget of shit mac is a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, when you are trying to pretend 10 year old specs are still valid i'll STILL be smacking the taste of Steve Job's balls out of your mouth with ANOTHER better priced pc than anything your silly little cult has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stated the point Shotwat, I have never had a MAC break, never had a virus, never had a problem adding anything, it's called plug and play. Never had to ad a driver, never had a firewall or virus protection, never thought twice about opening an email......... Bill Gates loves you clone.
Click to expand...


and yet those lil mac tech at the lil mac stores get paid to do more than look like Justin Long!



and yea, I guess if you NEED a computing option that amounts to a sippy cup then i guess you would be content.


Tell me more about clones, lil mac fan boi.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you can buy the cheaper Microsucks computer then install Ubuntu over it for free ... if you're smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh.. some of us LIKE compatibility.  I guess others have to feel like an outsider somehow..
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> and, perhaps you should mute the smart talk given what kind of crap basket laptop you gave your approval of above...
> 
> 
> just a thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linux is compatible with Microsucks and there is a *lot* more safe and virus free software available for free.
Click to expand...


you keep telling yourself that every time you find yourself scouring the net for drivers.  

sometimes you get what you pay for (linux) and sometimes you don't (mac).


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> As for the "crap basket" laptop, anyone who doesn't shop around is a fool, I can find a local one for $500 that's even better than the "crap basket" one you posted to.



the difference being that this laptop isn't some local joby thrown together by some dude in a shop down behind the video store.  This one can be found at Best Buys all across American.  

I'd love to see you post the final price on your lauded craptop after comparable hardware is added....


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> meh.. some of us LIKE compatibility.  I guess others have to feel like an outsider somehow..
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> 
> and, perhaps you should mute the smart talk given what kind of crap basket laptop you gave your approval of above...
> 
> 
> just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is compatible with Microsucks and there is a *lot* more safe and virus free software available for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep telling yourself that every time you find yourself scouring the net for drivers.
> 
> sometimes you get what you pay for (linux) and sometimes you don't (mac).
Click to expand...




Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the "crap basket" laptop, anyone who doesn't shop around is a fool, I can find a local one for $500 that's even better than the "crap basket" one you posted to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the difference being that this laptop isn't some local joby thrown together by some dude in a shop down behind the video store.  This one can be found at Best Buys all across American.
> 
> I'd love to see you post the final price on your lauded craptop after comparable hardware is added....
Click to expand...


First, we are working on remedying the problems as they come out with Linux, that's the point of having a community instead of one corporation in charge of it. With Ubuntu you don't have to scour the net, that's already done for you, Synaptic is where it's at.

Secondly, I wasn't talking about used computers, of which someone like me could get a much better one for even less. I am talking about local discounts, targeted sales, etc.. When you shop around in real life you can find much better deals than online.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is compatible with Microsucks and there is a *lot* more safe and virus free software available for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep telling yourself that every time you find yourself scouring the net for drivers.
> 
> sometimes you get what you pay for (linux) and sometimes you don't (mac).
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the "crap basket" laptop, anyone who doesn't shop around is a fool, I can find a local one for $500 that's even better than the "crap basket" one you posted to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the difference being that this laptop isn't some local joby thrown together by some dude in a shop down behind the video store.  This one can be found at Best Buys all across American.
> 
> I'd love to see you post the final price on your lauded craptop after comparable hardware is added....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, we are working on remedying the problems as they come out with Linux, that's the point of having a community instead of one corporation in charge of it. With Ubuntu you don't have to scour the net, that's already done for you, Synaptic is where it's at.
> 
> Secondly, I wasn't talking about used computers, of which someone like me could get a much better one for even less. I am talking about local discounts, targeted sales, etc.. When you shop around in real life you can find much better deals than online.
Click to expand...


hehehe.. no, you NEED a community because you don't have even the most basic support of commercial apps like windows.  Hell, windows has a community too.  I don't suppose you've looked around at all the windows apps readily available?


and, again, regarding the specs above.. humor me and post a final price on the laptop AFTER it's been upgraded to that of the Toshiba.  this isn't an ad for Pricewatch dot com.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep telling yourself that every time you find yourself scouring the net for drivers.
> 
> sometimes you get what you pay for (linux) and sometimes you don't (mac).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference being that this laptop isn't some local joby thrown together by some dude in a shop down behind the video store.  This one can be found at Best Buys all across American.
> 
> I'd love to see you post the final price on your lauded craptop after comparable hardware is added....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, we are working on remedying the problems as they come out with Linux, that's the point of having a community instead of one corporation in charge of it. With Ubuntu you don't have to scour the net, that's already done for you, Synaptic is where it's at.
> 
> Secondly, I wasn't talking about used computers, of which someone like me could get a much better one for even less. I am talking about local discounts, targeted sales, etc.. When you shop around in real life you can find much better deals than online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehehe.. no, you NEED a community because you don't have even the most basic support of commercial apps like windows.  Hell, windows has a community too.  I don't suppose you've looked around at all the windows apps readily available?
> 
> 
> and, again, regarding the specs above.. humor me and post a final price on the laptop AFTER it's been upgraded to that of the Toshiba.  this isn't an ad for Pricewatch dot com.
Click to expand...


I have other things to do today than go out looking at all the different stores for my humor. 

Now, as for your "support" ... have you tried contacting MS support for a software problem that they created? They don't answer or help, instead the advise you to spend money to upgrade. If you have a problem with Linux code you submit a ticket, go on a chat, or on any of the forums, within days you get a free update (typically depending on what it is) but at the very least us geeks will come up with a quick fix for you, as I had for JB and a few others who were playing with Ubuntu recently. I didn't have to scour anything, I knew where to look, because I am a geek and not a paid corporate lacky reading off a teleprompter. Your issue is you are just too damned scared to try it, so you mock it. I worked with Windoze, programmed several games for it (well, part of the games) and found little wrong with it ... until Bill turned the company over to the hands of the "butcher".


----------



## Shogun

yea, i kinda figured you'd waffle out.  It's what trendy lil fan bois do when they are faced with more facts than the average mac commercial.

I'm not scared to try ubuntu.  I just have no reason to pretend installing an OS makes me some kind of 133t hax0r.  I've never had to call MS support.  Hell, i used to rip 95-xp and distro iso's in order to keep from paying for the OS.  I realize that having some kind of identity in a silly little community does wonders for the ego but the bottom line is this: if it WERE better it would HAVE broader usage.  We don't have laserdisk and Betamax havens just because some thought that the format was better than DVDs and VHS.  Your failure is that you think a team jersey is more important than actual performance.  By luring people in with the idea of a free oS, NO LESS.  sorry, I have electricity.. no need to install a wood burning stove.  It's not fear, it's common sense.  The kind of common sense that the REST OF US enjoy with our compatibilities and readily available drivers.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> yea, i kinda figured you'd waffle out.  It's what trendy lil fan bois do when they are faced with more facts than the average mac commercial.
> 
> I'm not scared to try ubuntu.  I just have no reason to pretend installing an OS makes me some kind of 133t hax0r.  I've never had to call MS support.  Hell, i used to rip 95-xp and distro iso's in order to keep from paying for the OS.  I realize that having some kind of identity in a silly little community does wonders for the ego but the bottom line is this: if it WERE better it would HAVE broader usage.  We don't have laserdisk and Betamax havens just because some thought that the format was better than DVDs and VHS.  Your failure is that you think a team jersey is more important than actual performance.  By luring people in with the idea of a free oS, NO LESS.  sorry, I have electricity.. no need to install a wood burning stove.  It's not fear, it's common sense.  The kind of common sense that the REST OF US enjoy with our compatibilities and readily available drivers.



Readily available drivers?  Tell me, can you use Mac hardware on your machine like I do mine?

Are you such a blind follower that you can't even consider one simple fact: They all have flaws and benefits, however, since you are getting yours for free, you won't get the few benefits Microsucks does actually offer.


----------



## noose4

i just bought a dell studio and going forward i will always buy from dell, my original laptop was delivered about a month ago while i was out of town and my building security took delivery of it and placed it in the delivery storage room, i started wondering where my delivery was and when i checked with the building security it seems someone signed my name and stole the computer(most likely one of the guards) the building mgmt checked the security videos and of course found nothing so i was expecting to have to do a lot of running around making police reports and what not until i called dell and they said they would handle it and they sent me a replacement for the computer i ordered.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i kinda figured you'd waffle out.  It's what trendy lil fan bois do when they are faced with more facts than the average mac commercial.
> 
> I'm not scared to try ubuntu.  I just have no reason to pretend installing an OS makes me some kind of 133t hax0r.  I've never had to call MS support.  Hell, i used to rip 95-xp and distro iso's in order to keep from paying for the OS.  I realize that having some kind of identity in a silly little community does wonders for the ego but the bottom line is this: if it WERE better it would HAVE broader usage.  We don't have laserdisk and Betamax havens just because some thought that the format was better than DVDs and VHS.  Your failure is that you think a team jersey is more important than actual performance.  By luring people in with the idea of a free oS, NO LESS.  sorry, I have electricity.. no need to install a wood burning stove.  It's not fear, it's common sense.  The kind of common sense that the REST OF US enjoy with our compatibilities and readily available drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readily available drivers?  Tell me, can you use Mac hardware on your machine like I do mine?
> 
> Are you such a blind follower that you can't even consider one simple fact: They all have flaws and benefits, however, since you are getting yours for free, you won't get the few benefits Microsucks does actually offer.
Click to expand...


a better question is, Why the fuck would I want to?   hell, you can't name one mac app that wasn't immediately ported to windose machines while I can name a shit ton of apps that you'll never see without a fucking MS emulator.  


This is a store bought laptop, koder.  I stopped relying on ripped os's after college.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i kinda figured you'd waffle out.  It's what trendy lil fan bois do when they are faced with more facts than the average mac commercial.
> 
> I'm not scared to try ubuntu.  I just have no reason to pretend installing an OS makes me some kind of 133t hax0r.  I've never had to call MS support.  Hell, i used to rip 95-xp and distro iso's in order to keep from paying for the OS.  I realize that having some kind of identity in a silly little community does wonders for the ego but the bottom line is this: if it WERE better it would HAVE broader usage.  We don't have laserdisk and Betamax havens just because some thought that the format was better than DVDs and VHS.  Your failure is that you think a team jersey is more important than actual performance.  By luring people in with the idea of a free oS, NO LESS.  sorry, I have electricity.. no need to install a wood burning stove.  It's not fear, it's common sense.  The kind of common sense that the REST OF US enjoy with our compatibilities and readily available drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Readily available drivers?  Tell me, can you use Mac hardware on your machine like I do mine?
> 
> Are you such a blind follower that you can't even consider one simple fact: They all have flaws and benefits, however, since you are getting yours for free, you won't get the few benefits Microsucks does actually offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a better question is, Why the fuck would I want to?   hell, you can't name one mac app that wasn't immediately ported to windose machines while I can name a shit ton of apps that you'll never see without a fucking MS emulator.
> 
> 
> This is a store bought laptop, koder.  I stopped relying on ripped os's after college.
Click to expand...


Try running Blender.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and Wine is not an emulator.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Readily available drivers?  Tell me, can you use Mac hardware on your machine like I do mine?
> 
> Are you such a blind follower that you can't even consider one simple fact: They all have flaws and benefits, however, since you are getting yours for free, you won't get the few benefits Microsucks does actually offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a better question is, Why the fuck would I want to?   hell, you can't name one mac app that wasn't immediately ported to windose machines while I can name a shit ton of apps that you'll never see without a fucking MS emulator.
> 
> 
> This is a store bought laptop, koder.  I stopped relying on ripped os's after college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try running Blender.
Click to expand...


why?  I've got no less than a half a dozen Ms options that are equal to, if not MORE, powerful.  Shall I start naming them?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> a better question is, Why the fuck would I want to?   hell, you can't name one mac app that wasn't immediately ported to windose machines while I can name a shit ton of apps that you'll never see without a fucking MS emulator.
> 
> 
> This is a store bought laptop, koder.  I stopped relying on ripped os's after college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Blender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why?  I've got no less than a half a dozen Ms options that are equal to, if not MORE, powerful.  Shall I start naming them?
Click to expand...


 You don't even know what app that is, do you?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and Wine is not an emulator.



What is Wine?

    A:Think of Wine as a Windows compatibility layer. Wine does not require Microsoft Windows, as it is a completely alternative implementation consisting of 100% Microsoft-free code, but it can optionally use native system DLLs if they are available. Wine provides both a development toolkit (Winelib) for porting Windows sources to Unix and a program loader, allowing many unmodified Windows binaries to run on x86-based Unixes, including Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris.

WineHQ - Application Database FAQ


em·u·late  (my-lt)
tr.v. em·u·lat·ed, em·u·lat·ing, em·u·lates
1. To strive to equal or excel, especially through imitation: an older pupil whose accomplishments and style I emulated.
2. To compete with successfully; approach or attain equality with.
3. *Computer Science To imitate the function of (another system), as by modifications to hardware or software that allow the imitating system to accept the same data, execute the same programs, and achieve the same results as the imitated system.*
Emulator - definition of Emulator by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try running Blender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why?  I've got no less than a half a dozen Ms options that are equal to, if not MORE, powerful.  Shall I start naming them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even know what app that is, do you?
Click to expand...


*yawn*

it's an application used for creating 3d animations.  Now, do you REALLY want to see a list of windows apps?  Starting with 3d studio max and ending with Lightwave?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Wine is not an emulator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Wine?
> 
> A:Think of Wine as a Windows compatibility layer. Wine does not require Microsoft Windows, as it is a completely alternative implementation consisting of 100% Microsoft-free code, but it can optionally use native system DLLs if they are available. Wine provides both a development toolkit (Winelib) for porting Windows sources to Unix and a program loader, allowing many unmodified Windows binaries to run on x86-based Unixes, including Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris.
> 
> WineHQ - Application Database FAQ
> 
> 
> em·u·late  (my-lt)
> tr.v. em·u·lat·ed, em·u·lat·ing, em·u·lates
> 1. To strive to equal or excel, especially through imitation: an older pupil whose accomplishments and style I emulated.
> 2. To compete with successfully; approach or attain equality with.
> 3. *Computer Science To imitate the function of (another system), as by modifications to hardware or software that allow the imitating system to accept the same data, execute the same programs, and achieve the same results as the imitated system.*
> Emulator - definition of Emulator by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
Click to expand...


You know too little of how computers and OSes work ... but this will still be fun.

Windoze wasn't originally an OS, it was a wrapper for MS-DOS. When they integrated MS-DOS into Windoze they did not actually make Windoze a full fledged OS, it still has to run the actual OS in the background while wrapping. The same way Ubuntu works with Linux, Ubuntu however uses a very common set of libraries that are cross compatible instead of a restricted and defunct desktop package (Windoze). Ubuntu is an integration of the Linux OS and these libraries allowing you to run just about anything, while Windoze is one library and MS-DOS tucked neatly into it. Wine is actually another library, one that can run Windoze GUI's, the actual apps themselves still require the DLL's, which Linux doesn't have a problem with it's native code because instead of DLL's they have libraries and the actual apps are compiled on install, ensuring compatibility with your hardware and decreasing the amount of software you have to install. Now, that's a simplified explanation, but I hope it didn't hurt too much. Wine is not an emulator, Linux doesn't actually have emulators like Windoze needs.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Wine is not an emulator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Wine?
> 
> A:Think of Wine as a Windows compatibility layer. Wine does not require Microsoft Windows, as it is a completely alternative implementation consisting of 100% Microsoft-free code, but it can optionally use native system DLLs if they are available. Wine provides both a development toolkit (Winelib) for porting Windows sources to Unix and a program loader, allowing many unmodified Windows binaries to run on x86-based Unixes, including Linux, FreeBSD, and Solaris.
> 
> WineHQ - Application Database FAQ
> 
> 
> em·u·late  (my-lt)
> tr.v. em·u·lat·ed, em·u·lat·ing, em·u·lates
> 1. To strive to equal or excel, especially through imitation: an older pupil whose accomplishments and style I emulated.
> 2. To compete with successfully; approach or attain equality with.
> 3. *Computer Science To imitate the function of (another system), as by modifications to hardware or software that allow the imitating system to accept the same data, execute the same programs, and achieve the same results as the imitated system.*
> Emulator - definition of Emulator by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know too little of how computers and OSes work ... but this will still be fun.
> 
> Windoze wasn't originally an OS, it was a wrapper for MS-DOS. When they integrated MS-DOS into Windoze they did not actually make Windoze a full fledged OS, it still has to run the actual OS in the background while wrapping. The same way Ubuntu works with Linux, Ubuntu however uses a very common set of libraries that are cross compatible instead of a restricted and defunct desktop package (Windoze). Ubuntu is an integration of the Linux OS and these libraries allowing you to run just about anything, while Windoze is one library and MS-DOS tucked neatly into it. Wine is actually another library, one that can run Windoze GUI's, the actual apps themselves still require the DLL's, which Linux doesn't have a problem with it's native code because instead of DLL's they have libraries and the actual apps are compiled on install, ensuring compatibility with your hardware and decreasing the amount of software you have to install. Now, that's a simplified explanation, but I hope it didn't hurt too much. Wine is not an emulator, Linux doesn't actually have emulators like Windoze needs.
Click to expand...


HA!  yea, I guess you can CLAIM as much but it's less than impressive when I'm the one posting the evidence.




spare me the os lesson, koder.  I was out typing autoexec.bat files when you were still learning to type.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> why?  I've got no less than a half a dozen Ms options that are equal to, if not MORE, powerful.  Shall I start naming them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what app that is, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> it's an application used for creating 3d animations.  Now, do you REALLY want to see a list of windows apps?  Starting with 3d studio max and ending with Lightwave?
Click to expand...


 You think those are better than Blender ... so sad, so sad. Blender is a lot more than just "an application for creating 3d animations" ... but you'd know that if you ran it. Oh wait, you'd have to close almost everything you have in memory when you do run it or you will crash.  But then, I don't have 3 years for you to finally grasp the extent of what Blender is, so meh. Regardless, that wasn't even my point. Blender is compiled for the three major OSes, Linux/Unix, Windoze, and Mac. However, the GUI library it uses only gives about 50% functionality in Windoze, because Windoze is extremely behind in widget code (not a problem at all with Gnome/KDE powered OSes).


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know what app that is, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> it's an application used for creating 3d animations.  Now, do you REALLY want to see a list of windows apps?  Starting with 3d studio max and ending with Lightwave?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think those are better than Blender ... so sad, so sad. Blender is a lot more than just "an application for creating 3d animations" ... but you'd know that if you ran it. Oh wait, you'd have to close almost everything you have in memory when you do run it or you will crash.  But then, I don't have 3 years for you to finally grasp the extent of what Blender is, so meh. Regardless, that wasn't even my point. Blender is compiled for the three major OSes, Linux/Unix, Windoze, and Mac. However, the GUI library it uses only gives about 50% functionality in Windoze, because Windoze is extremely behind in widget code (not a problem at all with Gnome/KDE powered OSes).
Click to expand...



Indeed, Lightwave is used in a giant list of television shows and movies.  So, I KNOW they are better than blender.   Again, you can CLAIM to be the fucking expert but it just doesn't stick given which of us is providing the evidence and which of us is providing the blather.  

Perhaps you'd like to list the end product of blender like I can with Lightwave...   all these challenges you keep avoiding...  talk about a fucking algorithm.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> it's an application used for creating 3d animations.  Now, do you REALLY want to see a list of windows apps?  Starting with 3d studio max and ending with Lightwave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think those are better than Blender ... so sad, so sad. Blender is a lot more than just "an application for creating 3d animations" ... but you'd know that if you ran it. Oh wait, you'd have to close almost everything you have in memory when you do run it or you will crash.  But then, I don't have 3 years for you to finally grasp the extent of what Blender is, so meh. Regardless, that wasn't even my point. Blender is compiled for the three major OSes, Linux/Unix, Windoze, and Mac. However, the GUI library it uses only gives about 50% functionality in Windoze, because Windoze is extremely behind in widget code (not a problem at all with Gnome/KDE powered OSes).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Lightwave is used in a giant list of television shows and movies.  So, I KNOW they are better than blender.   Again, you can CLAIM to be the fucking expert but it just doesn't stick given which of us is providing the evidence and which of us is providing the blather.
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to list the end product of blender like I can with Lightwave...   all these challenges you keep avoiding...  talk about a fucking algorithm.
Click to expand...


Blender is used by movie production companies.


----------



## KittenKoder

Elephants Dream


----------



## Shogun

How was LightWave used in Serenity?
*95% of the visual FX in Serenity were rendered in LightWave.* The major battle at the end, the Serenity itself and some digital sets were all LightWave renders. Although the bulk of the modeling and texturing was done in another application, some modeling and texturing was done in LightWave, and all of it was rendered in LightWave. We received assets from our modelers and then animated, lit and rendered everything in LightWave, this includes all the pyro and various effects seen in the film. Most of the pyro was done with real elements, but there was some HyperVoxel work in there. The Serenity's warp effect was a combination of displacement maps, voxels and image sequences.

NewTek LightWave


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those are better than Blender ... so sad, so sad. Blender is a lot more than just "an application for creating 3d animations" ... but you'd know that if you ran it. Oh wait, you'd have to close almost everything you have in memory when you do run it or you will crash.  But then, I don't have 3 years for you to finally grasp the extent of what Blender is, so meh. Regardless, that wasn't even my point. Blender is compiled for the three major OSes, Linux/Unix, Windoze, and Mac. However, the GUI library it uses only gives about 50% functionality in Windoze, because Windoze is extremely behind in widget code (not a problem at all with Gnome/KDE powered OSes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Lightwave is used in a giant list of television shows and movies.  So, I KNOW they are better than blender.   Again, you can CLAIM to be the fucking expert but it just doesn't stick given which of us is providing the evidence and which of us is providing the blather.
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to list the end product of blender like I can with Lightwave...   all these challenges you keep avoiding...  talk about a fucking algorithm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blender is used by movie production companies.
Click to expand...


list them.  Lets see some movie names that we'd have heard of... I DARE you.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Elephants Dream



are you fucking kidding me?





yea.. thats going places.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> How was LightWave used in Serenity?
> *95% of the visual FX in Serenity were rendered in LightWave.* The major battle at the end, the Serenity itself and some digital sets were all LightWave renders. Although the bulk of the modeling and texturing was done in another application, some modeling and texturing was done in LightWave, and all of it was rendered in LightWave. We received assets from our modelers and then animated, lit and rendered everything in LightWave, this includes all the pyro and various effects seen in the film. Most of the pyro was done with real elements, but there was some HyperVoxel work in there. The Serenity's warp effect was a combination of displacement maps, voxels and image sequences.
> 
> NewTek LightWave



*yawn* Doesn't prove that Blender is inferior, just that someone likes Lightwave more. 

However, everything listed there can be done in Blender as well, I know, I've been playing with those for some time now.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> How was LightWave used in Serenity?
> *95% of the visual FX in Serenity were rendered in LightWave.* The major battle at the end, the Serenity itself and some digital sets were all LightWave renders. Although the bulk of the modeling and texturing was done in another application, some modeling and texturing was done in LightWave, and all of it was rendered in LightWave. We received assets from our modelers and then animated, lit and rendered everything in LightWave, this includes all the pyro and various effects seen in the film. Most of the pyro was done with real elements, but there was some HyperVoxel work in there. The Serenity's warp effect was a combination of displacement maps, voxels and image sequences.
> 
> NewTek LightWave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* Doesn't prove that Blender is inferior, just that someone likes Lightwave more.
> 
> However, everything listed there can be done in Blender as well, I know, I've been playing with those for some time now.
Click to expand...


you keep telling yourself that.  Again, your "expertise" just doesn't stick when your example is some laughable open source movie and mine is SERENITY.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elephants Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. thats going places.
Click to expand...


I post one, you post one, only difference is that mine was 100% computer graphics, yours was "special effects" ... huge difference. Oh, and did I mention, Serinities special effects were sub par at best for the time period it was made.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elephants Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. thats going places.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I post one, you post one, only difference is that mine was 100% computer graphics, yours was "special effects" ... huge difference. Oh, and did I mention, Serinities special effects were sub par at best for the time period it was made.
Click to expand...



YOU go ahead and make as many caveats as you NEED.  

yea, serenity sure is known for it's sub par production!  ALL THE FIREFLY FANS HATE IT!   

You have officially jumped the shark.  But, here is some meat for you to chew on.

A more comprehensive list can be found at the Lightwave website.[1] Some notable highlights are:

    * Animal Armageddon (TV Series)
    * Babylon 5 (1993 Visual FX Emmy Award)
    * Battlestar Galactica (2004 TV series) (2007, 2008 Visual FX Emmy Winner)
    * Children of Dune (2003 Visual FX Emmy Winner)
    * Dune (2001 Visual FX Emmy Winner)
    * Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius (2002 Oscar Nominee)
    * The Adventures of Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius (spinoff TV Series of the movie Jimmy Neutron: Boy Genius)
    * Lost (2005 VFX Emmy Award)
    * Stargate SG-1 (Emmy Nominee)
    * Star Trek: Enterprise (Emmy Nominee)
    * Star Trek: Voyager (1999, 2001 Visual FX Emmy Winner)
    * Titanic (1997 Visual Effects Oscar Winner)
    * The X-Files (2000 Visual FX Emmy Winner)
    * Invader Zim

    * 24
    * 300
    * Iron Man
    * The Outer Limits (TV series)


----------



## KittenKoder

*yawn* Seriously Shogun, are you so vain that you have to be right even when there is nothing to be right about?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> *yawn* Seriously Shogun, are you so vain that you have to be right even when there is nothing to be right about?



hey, it's all about the evidence, koder.  If you had it, you'd have posted it.  Instead, you takl shit about firefly as if it's not the brightest nerd beacon in a decade which used nothing other than LIGHTWAVE.  by all means, post some fucking evidence or shut the hell up.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* Seriously Shogun, are you so vain that you have to be right even when there is nothing to be right about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, it's all about the evidence, koder.  If you had it, you'd have posted it.  Instead, you takl shit about firefly as if it's not the brightest nerd beacon in a decade which used nothing other than LIGHTWAVE.  by all means, post some fucking evidence or shut the hell up.
Click to expand...


Oh, now your asking for evidence about something for which I posted one of many, but which I don't even care enough about. Firefly and Serinity are not the "beightest nerd beacon", that's Star Trek, us geeks however prefer works by Pixar, Star Wars (4-6), and monster flicks.Sorry Shogun, but there is no "right" answer to this, as I said, they all have flaws an benefits. Did you know Blender can read and write Lightwave models, as well as 3DS, COB, etc.. At least 50 different ones. Do you also know most video game designers now use packages like Blender? Or Open FX (The easiest of the Windoze native programs for 3D design)? Honestly, if you enjoy wasting time scouring the net just to prove a point that doesn't exist, go ahead. When you have a real point, let me know. You can't be right about something without a point.


----------



## KittenKoder

I have a 3D video to design myself.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* Seriously Shogun, are you so vain that you have to be right even when there is nothing to be right about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, it's all about the evidence, koder.  If you had it, you'd have posted it.  Instead, you takl shit about firefly as if it's not the brightest nerd beacon in a decade which used nothing other than LIGHTWAVE.  by all means, post some fucking evidence or shut the hell up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now your asking for evidence about something for which I posted one of many, but which I don't even care enough about. Firefly and Serinity are not the "beightest nerd beacon", that's Star Trek, us geeks however prefer works by Pixar, Star Wars (4-6), and monster flicks.Sorry Shogun, but there is no "right" answer to this, as I said, they all have flaws an benefits. Did you know Blender can read and write Lightwave models, as well as 3DS, COB, etc.. At least 50 different ones. Do you also know most video game designers now use packages like Blender? Or Open FX (The easiest of the Windoze native programs for 3D design)? Honestly, if you enjoy wasting time scouring the net just to prove a point that doesn't exist, go ahead. When you have a real point, let me know. You can't be right about something without a point.
Click to expand...


you gave exactly one example of some laughable open effort.  ONE.  compared to Firefly you might as well saved yourself from providing me with the giant laughing guffaw that erupted upon reading your post.  

and, star trek is 30 fucking years old.  I guarenfuckingtee that if nerds were given the option for another series of the latest invocation of Star Trek OR putting Firefly back on the air you'd still be sitting there trying to save face.  

and, again, i'm not interested in your lame ass talking points.  If you've got evidence then post it like I did.  See, THIS is what you trendy little pc haters are reduced to when the facts hit your fan.  THAT is the motherfucking point, bitch.  From market share to compatible apps to dropping more lightwave examples than you have backpeddled steps it's pretty clear why I remain as "vain" as I am.


----------



## KittenKoder

You're still trying to be right in a non point?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> You're still trying to be right in a non point?



There's a point alright.  It's the same point you were busy trying to avoid yesterday when i challenged you to post the price of the ubunto laptop WITH UPGRADES EQUAL TO THAT OF THE TOSHIBA FROM BEST BUY.


again, this is why you justin longs are so funny out here in the real world.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun, if you think Windoze is so perfect, fine, have at it. Ubuntu can be installed on anything, even on a Mac (though if you're going to shell out the money take advantage of the customer service and keep the MacOS). So seriously, just because it's got Ubuntu installed doesn't make it that much different from another computer (except it has better security and more free software that competes well with the high priced alternatives). When I got mine it had XP installed, all I did was put Ubuntu on it and got rid of Windoze ... didn't cost me a cent, got the CD for Ubuntu for free online, they mailed in in two weeks. The real difference is what you pay for, Windoze you are suppose to be getting customer service for the cost, if you don't want or need that then you are wasting your money, however, if you do need customer service go with Mac, they have the best in the business. Now, as for your failed attempts to insult, here's a clue, learn something and actually explore what computers offer what instead of staying naive.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun, if you think Windoze is so perfect, fine, have at it. Ubuntu can be installed on anything, even on a Mac (though if you're going to shell out the money take advantage of the customer service and keep the MacOS). So seriously, just because it's got Ubuntu installed doesn't make it that much different from another computer (except it has better security and more free software that competes well with the high priced alternatives). When I got mine it had XP installed, all I did was put Ubuntu on it and got rid of Windoze ... didn't cost me a cent, got the CD for Ubuntu for free online, they mailed in in two weeks. The real difference is what you pay for, Windoze you are suppose to be getting customer service for the cost, if you don't want or need that then you are wasting your money, however, if you do need customer service go with Mac, they have the best in the business. Now, as for your failed attempts to insult, here's a clue, learn something and actually explore what computers offer what instead of staying naive.



Again, bitch.  Your OPINION means two things to me.  Jack and shit.  I really don't care if you are an eternal shill for anything non-MS and continue to keep choking on the cock of ubunto.  Really, I don't.  But, when you keep waffling about some self righteous bullshit and have YET to post evidence for a single fucking assertion you've made.. well.. again, we see how you justin long motherfuckers last out in the real world.  enjoy your free software.  Nobody wants to use it but you.  If you think that makes you cool in some neo-hax0r kind of way then, again, it's no skin off of my balls.  If your harpy cry needs to scream about customer service then squawk on, lil birdie.  the FACT remains that consumer trends define which system actually is better more than your silly fucking freebie fantasy.  end of story.   

ps, for someone who has yet to provide a single scrap of evidence you can take your clue and shove it up your crusty pussy.  Again, we BOTH know why you are too much of a spineless **** to post comparative prices on the above laptops.  Much like we BOTH know how laughable your take is on 3d apps and Operating Systems.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, if you think Windoze is so perfect, fine, have at it. Ubuntu can be installed on anything, even on a Mac (though if you're going to shell out the money take advantage of the customer service and keep the MacOS). So seriously, just because it's got Ubuntu installed doesn't make it that much different from another computer (except it has better security and more free software that competes well with the high priced alternatives). When I got mine it had XP installed, all I did was put Ubuntu on it and got rid of Windoze ... didn't cost me a cent, got the CD for Ubuntu for free online, they mailed in in two weeks. The real difference is what you pay for, Windoze you are suppose to be getting customer service for the cost, if you don't want or need that then you are wasting your money, however, if you do need customer service go with Mac, they have the best in the business. Now, as for your failed attempts to insult, here's a clue, learn something and actually explore what computers offer what instead of staying naive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch.  Your OPINION means two things to me.  Jack and shit.  I really don't care if you are an eternal shill for anything non-MS and continue to keep choking on the cock of ubunto.  Really, I don't.  But, when you keep waffling about some self righteous bullshit and have YET to post evidence for a single fucking assertion you've made.. well.. again, we see how you justin long motherfuckers last out in the real world.  enjoy your free software.  Nobody wants to use it but you.  If you think that makes you cool in some neo-hax0r kind of way then, again, it's no skin off of my balls.  If your harpy cry needs to scream about customer service then squawk on, lil birdie.  the FACT remains that consumer trends define which system actually is better more than your silly fucking freebie fantasy.  end of story.
> 
> ps, for someone who has yet to provide a single scrap of evidence you can take your clue and shove it up your crusty pussy.  Again, we BOTH know why you are too much of a spineless **** to post comparative prices on the above laptops.  Much like we BOTH know how laughable your take is on 3d apps and Operating Systems.
Click to expand...


 Opinion ... sure, whatever. Linux is more secure and universal than Windoze, even PC Mag says so.  But that's moot, because no matter what you have installed as an OS, the hardware is what you should be paying for, nothing else. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's better, and Windoze is losing popularity anyhow so even if popularity is proof then Windoze is sucking more each year. Tests done over and over again have proven that Linux is the better OS, it's almost invincible to virus' and hacking. However, until recently Linux has been a "geeks only" OS, thanks to Ubuntu that is changing. Also, almost every web server online (the smart ones anyway) run Linux or Unix (almost identical OSes). So again, you are only making your point more pointless. Thanks for playing though, wannabe nerds like you are a dying breed.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, if you think Windoze is so perfect, fine, have at it. Ubuntu can be installed on anything, even on a Mac (though if you're going to shell out the money take advantage of the customer service and keep the MacOS). So seriously, just because it's got Ubuntu installed doesn't make it that much different from another computer (except it has better security and more free software that competes well with the high priced alternatives). When I got mine it had XP installed, all I did was put Ubuntu on it and got rid of Windoze ... didn't cost me a cent, got the CD for Ubuntu for free online, they mailed in in two weeks. The real difference is what you pay for, Windoze you are suppose to be getting customer service for the cost, if you don't want or need that then you are wasting your money, however, if you do need customer service go with Mac, they have the best in the business. Now, as for your failed attempts to insult, here's a clue, learn something and actually explore what computers offer what instead of staying naive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch.  Your OPINION means two things to me.  Jack and shit.  I really don't care if you are an eternal shill for anything non-MS and continue to keep choking on the cock of ubunto.  Really, I don't.  But, when you keep waffling about some self righteous bullshit and have YET to post evidence for a single fucking assertion you've made.. well.. again, we see how you justin long motherfuckers last out in the real world.  enjoy your free software.  Nobody wants to use it but you.  If you think that makes you cool in some neo-hax0r kind of way then, again, it's no skin off of my balls.  If your harpy cry needs to scream about customer service then squawk on, lil birdie.  the FACT remains that consumer trends define which system actually is better more than your silly fucking freebie fantasy.  end of story.
> 
> ps, for someone who has yet to provide a single scrap of evidence you can take your clue and shove it up your crusty pussy.  Again, we BOTH know why you are too much of a spineless **** to post comparative prices on the above laptops.  Much like we BOTH know how laughable your take is on 3d apps and Operating Systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinion ... sure, whatever. Linux is more secure and universal than Windoze, even PC Mag says so.  But that's moot, because no matter what you have installed as an OS, the hardware is what you should be paying for, nothing else. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's better, and Windoze is losing popularity anyhow so even if popularity is proof then Windoze is sucking more each year. Tests done over and over again have proven that Linux is the better OS, it's almost invincible to virus' and hacking. However, until recently Linux has been a "geeks only" OS, thanks to Ubuntu that is changing. Also, almost every web server online (the smart ones anyway) run Linux or Unix (almost identical OSes). So again, you are only making your point more pointless. Thanks for playing though, wannabe nerds like you are a dying breed.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you'd like to post a link to pc mag then, genius?  Or, did that idea not pop into your atrophied brain longer than your next ubuntu deepthroat cycle?  

and yes, if Windows were not a better product then more end users would be using something else.  As it is, we see how the market share proves my point.  

I dare you to post evidence of MS losing popularity.  I fucking DARE you.    bitch, i'm just not interested in your baseless assumptions.  sorry.  You'll be regurgitating the same stale bullshit a decade from now when your trendy OS du jour is STILL in the single digit user range.  


Now, if only you could back up your bullshit with more than crying POINTLESS WHAAAA WHAAAAA.





wannabe nerds... again, bitch.  I was writing our autoexec.bat files when you were learning to type.  Your "expertise" on computers is kinda like a doctor telling you his post-grad work was done at the U. of Pheonix - online.

Feel free to provide evidence any time now, skank.


----------



## KittenKoder

This was fun, making you look like a partisan hack without actual politics involved, but meh, I grow bored of this little game. Fact of the matter, a PC is any Personal Computer, even Macs actually qualify, and your mentioning bash files for Windoze does not show you know a damned thing about computers. 

You also missed that Linux can be installed on any PC, any computer, of any type. The OS does not make the computer a specific type, the CPU architecture does, and the latest is the Intel series. Oddly, Macs are using that as well, so if you wanted (again, it would be a waste) you could install even Windoze on a Mac, though you'd lose a lot of hardware capabilities, but you could install Linux with no loss except for you wouldn't get their customer service which you pay for. Your last line is telling, the fact that you again resort to just plain bad attempts at insults. I how many paper towels do you use on your monitor each day?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> This was fun, making you look like a partisan hack without actual politics involved, but meh, I grow bored of this little game. Fact of the matter, a PC is any Personal Computer, even Macs actually qualify, and your mentioning bash files for Windoze does not show you know a damned thing about computers.
> 
> You also missed that Linux can be installed on any PC, any computer, of any type. The OS does not make the computer a specific type, the CPU architecture does, and the latest is the Intel series. Oddly, Macs are using that as well, so if you wanted (again, it would be a waste) you could install even Windoze on a Mac, though you'd lose a lot of hardware capabilities, but you could install Linux with no loss except for you wouldn't get their customer service which you pay for. Your last line is telling, the fact that you again resort to just plain bad attempts at insults. I how many paper towels do you use on your monitor each day?



of course you grow bored, bitch, you know you have to evidence to post like i do.  Relaying the FACTS isn't partisanship, snatch.  Wanna see market shares again?  


it's LAUGHABLE that you leap back into the "any personal computing machine technically qualifies as a PC" pile of shit, koder.  it's shit like that that makes your "expertise" such a fucking farce.  We both know goddamn well what is meant by a PC in every discussion about operating systems.  That you'd try to be so fucking obtuse is three shades of hilarious.  Please, tell me more about which of us clearly knows jack shit about computers.



uh, when did I suggest that ubuntu could not be installed on a pc, genius?  QUOTE me.  I fucking double dog dare you, ya jelly roll ****.  Do you really want  to talk about paper towels given how many imacs you have crammed up your pussy?  REALLY?



so, go sit the fuck down like I told you to.


----------



## KittenKoder

No, I didn't engage you in a debate, I mentioned some little facts, offered and opinion, and you just couldn't stand an opposing opinion so you tried to force a debate about a completely non-issue. Wipe the spittle from your chin by the way.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch.  Your OPINION means two things to me.  Jack and shit.  I really don't care if you are an eternal shill for anything non-MS and continue to keep choking on the cock of ubunto.  Really, I don't.  But, when you keep waffling about some self righteous bullshit and have YET to post evidence for a single fucking assertion you've made.. well.. again, we see how you justin long motherfuckers last out in the real world.  enjoy your free software.  Nobody wants to use it but you.  If you think that makes you cool in some neo-hax0r kind of way then, again, it's no skin off of my balls.  If your harpy cry needs to scream about customer service then squawk on, lil birdie.  the FACT remains that consumer trends define which system actually is better more than your silly fucking freebie fantasy.  end of story.
> 
> ps, for someone who has yet to provide a single scrap of evidence you can take your clue and shove it up your crusty pussy.  Again, we BOTH know why you are too much of a spineless **** to post comparative prices on the above laptops.  Much like we BOTH know how laughable your take is on 3d apps and Operating Systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion ... sure, whatever. Linux is more secure and universal than Windoze, even PC Mag says so.  But that's moot, because no matter what you have installed as an OS, the hardware is what you should be paying for, nothing else. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's better, and Windoze is losing popularity anyhow so even if popularity is proof then Windoze is sucking more each year. Tests done over and over again have proven that Linux is the better OS, it's almost invincible to virus' and hacking. However, until recently Linux has been a "geeks only" OS, thanks to Ubuntu that is changing. Also, almost every web server online (the smart ones anyway) run Linux or Unix (almost identical OSes). So again, you are only making your point more pointless. Thanks for playing though, wannabe nerds like you are a dying breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to post a link to pc mag then, genius?  Or, did that idea not pop into your atrophied brain longer than your next ubuntu deepthroat cycle?
> 
> and yes, if Windows were not a better product then more end users would be using something else.  As it is, we see how the market share proves my point.
> 
> I dare you to post evidence of MS losing popularity.  I fucking DARE you.    bitch, i'm just not interested in your baseless assumptions.  sorry.  You'll be regurgitating the same stale bullshit a decade from now when your trendy OS du jour is STILL in the single digit user range.
> 
> 
> Now, if only you could back up your bullshit with more than crying POINTLESS WHAAAA WHAAAAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabe nerds... again, bitch.  I was writing our autoexec.bat files when you were learning to type.  Your "expertise" on computers is kinda like a doctor telling you his post-grad work was done at the U. of Pheonix - online.
> 
> Feel free to provide evidence any time now, skank.
Click to expand...


I gotta ask what you do for a living, Sho..  Hubby is actually a 6-figure a year compu-geek, and sorry, but Linuxx, its stability, and its security is where it's at...and has been for some time now..

But.. save yourself the trouble of name-calling. It's not going to phase me, nor will it change my opinion.. I'm just curious..


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> No, I didn't engage you in a debate, I mentioned some little facts, offered and opinion, and you just couldn't stand an opposing opinion so you tried to force a debate about a completely non-issue. Wipe the spittle from your chin by the way.



you've yet to provide evidence for a single "fact", koder.  Remember that list of lightwave movies I posted?  You know what MARKET SHARES are?  These are facts.  You have yet to post a goddamn thing that even remotely resembles a fact.


Like I said.. go sit in your fucking corner with the rest of your emo ubunto friends until you figure out what a goddamn fact is and how to provide evidence of such.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion ... sure, whatever. Linux is more secure and universal than Windoze, even PC Mag says so.  But that's moot, because no matter what you have installed as an OS, the hardware is what you should be paying for, nothing else. Just because something is popular doesn't mean it's better, and Windoze is losing popularity anyhow so even if popularity is proof then Windoze is sucking more each year. Tests done over and over again have proven that Linux is the better OS, it's almost invincible to virus' and hacking. However, until recently Linux has been a "geeks only" OS, thanks to Ubuntu that is changing. Also, almost every web server online (the smart ones anyway) run Linux or Unix (almost identical OSes). So again, you are only making your point more pointless. Thanks for playing though, wannabe nerds like you are a dying breed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to post a link to pc mag then, genius?  Or, did that idea not pop into your atrophied brain longer than your next ubuntu deepthroat cycle?
> 
> and yes, if Windows were not a better product then more end users would be using something else.  As it is, we see how the market share proves my point.
> 
> I dare you to post evidence of MS losing popularity.  I fucking DARE you.    bitch, i'm just not interested in your baseless assumptions.  sorry.  You'll be regurgitating the same stale bullshit a decade from now when your trendy OS du jour is STILL in the single digit user range.
> 
> 
> Now, if only you could back up your bullshit with more than crying POINTLESS WHAAAA WHAAAAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabe nerds... again, bitch.  I was writing our autoexec.bat files when you were learning to type.  Your "expertise" on computers is kinda like a doctor telling you his post-grad work was done at the U. of Pheonix - online.
> 
> Feel free to provide evidence any time now, skank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta ask what you do for a living, Sho..  Hubby is actually a 6-figure a year compu-geek, and sorry, but Linuxx, its stability, and its security is where it's at...and has been for some time now..
> 
> But.. save yourself the trouble of name-calling. It's not going to phase me, nor will it change my opinion.. I'm just curious..
Click to expand...


linux*X*?   The only reason why there are not an equal amount of linux and osx virii and such is because MS products dominate the market.  Were it reversed, we'd see norton antiv made exclusively for protecting linux and osx.  It's not that the archatecture is any more secure at all.  Hell, if some teenage hacker can infiltrate the pentagon then chances are your little fucking linux desktop isn't impervious.  

Stability?  same issue.  It's easy to remains "stable" with a handful of app options.  Now, try generalizing ubuntu to include an exponential number of variables rather than the handful at play.  This is the burden of MS and it's overwhelming market majority.  


Not to mention, end users don't want a laptop just to open word and nothing else (ubuntu app options); they want to play games (NOT where it's at, sorry) and do more than use the same three page wizard to burn a cd (ubunto, again, not where it's at).  You can tell your 6 figure husband to go out and install a linux distro on as many MS machines as he wants and almost every machine he touches will get MS reinstalled after the user finds out what kind of pain in the ass it is to wear that silly little ubuntu team jersey.


sheesh.. It would be nice if you  EXPERTS  could discover the fucking link button.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you'd like to post a link to pc mag then, genius?  Or, did that idea not pop into your atrophied brain longer than your next ubuntu deepthroat cycle?
> 
> and yes, if Windows were not a better product then more end users would be using something else.  As it is, we see how the market share proves my point.
> 
> I dare you to post evidence of MS losing popularity.  I fucking DARE you.    bitch, i'm just not interested in your baseless assumptions.  sorry.  You'll be regurgitating the same stale bullshit a decade from now when your trendy OS du jour is STILL in the single digit user range.
> 
> 
> Now, if only you could back up your bullshit with more than crying POINTLESS WHAAAA WHAAAAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabe nerds... again, bitch.  I was writing our autoexec.bat files when you were learning to type.  Your "expertise" on computers is kinda like a doctor telling you his post-grad work was done at the U. of Pheonix - online.
> 
> Feel free to provide evidence any time now, skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask what you do for a living, Sho..  Hubby is actually a 6-figure a year compu-geek, and sorry, but Linuxx, its stability, and its security is where it's at...and has been for some time now..
> 
> But.. save yourself the trouble of name-calling. It's not going to phase me, nor will it change my opinion.. I'm just curious..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> linux*X*?   The only reason why there are not an equal amount of linux and osx virii and such is because MS products dominate the market.  Were it reversed, we'd see norton antiv made exclusively for protecting linux and osx.  It's not that the archatecture is any more secure at all.  Hell, if some teenage hacker can infiltrate the pentagon then chances are your little fucking linux desktop isn't impervious.
> 
> Stability?  same issue.  It's easy to remains "stable" with a handful of app options.  Now, try generalizing ubuntu to include an exponential number of variables rather than the handful at play.  This is the burden of MS and it's overwhelming market majority.
> 
> 
> Not to mention, end users don't want a laptop just to open word and nothing else (ubuntu app options); they want to play games (NOT where it's at, sorry) and do more than use the same three page wizard to burn a cd (ubunto, again, not where it's at).  You can tell your 6 figure husband to go out and install a linux distro on as many MS machines as he wants and almost every machine he touches will get MS reinstalled after the user finds out what kind of pain in the ass it is to wear that silly little ubuntu team jersey.
> 
> 
> sheesh.. It would be nice if you  EXPERTS  could discover the fucking link button.
Click to expand...


If you knew anything about computers, you'd know just how stupid your "points" are. You can't get a virus in Linux unless you're completely stupid, period. Also it doesn't randomly crash .... again unless you are stupid. Thanks for proving you are stupid. I tried being reasonable with you on this, but until you actually use Linux for several months you have no clue what you are talking about. There are thousands of games available for Limux (Ubuntu is Linux moron) and burn CD (integrated already so you don't even need an applet for that), access any MS document, any audio or video file, make video and audio, graphics, *websites* without downloading huge server packages, etc.. Learn something Shogut.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta ask what you do for a living, Sho..  Hubby is actually a 6-figure a year compu-geek, and sorry, but Linuxx, its stability, and its security is where it's at...and has been for some time now..
> 
> But.. save yourself the trouble of name-calling. It's not going to phase me, nor will it change my opinion.. I'm just curious..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linux*X*?   The only reason why there are not an equal amount of linux and osx virii and such is because MS products dominate the market.  Were it reversed, we'd see norton antiv made exclusively for protecting linux and osx.  It's not that the archatecture is any more secure at all.  Hell, if some teenage hacker can infiltrate the pentagon then chances are your little fucking linux desktop isn't impervious.
> 
> Stability?  same issue.  It's easy to remains "stable" with a handful of app options.  Now, try generalizing ubuntu to include an exponential number of variables rather than the handful at play.  This is the burden of MS and it's overwhelming market majority.
> 
> 
> Not to mention, end users don't want a laptop just to open word and nothing else (ubuntu app options); they want to play games (NOT where it's at, sorry) and do more than use the same three page wizard to burn a cd (ubunto, again, not where it's at).  You can tell your 6 figure husband to go out and install a linux distro on as many MS machines as he wants and almost every machine he touches will get MS reinstalled after the user finds out what kind of pain in the ass it is to wear that silly little ubuntu team jersey.
> 
> 
> sheesh.. It would be nice if you  EXPERTS  could discover the fucking link button.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about computers, you'd know just how stupid your "points" are. *You can't get a virus in Linux* unless you're completely stupid, period. Also it doesn't randomly crash .... again unless you are stupid. Thanks for proving you are stupid. I tried being reasonable with you on this, but until you actually use Linux for several months you have no clue what you are talking about. There are thousands of games available for Limux (Ubuntu is Linux moron) and burn CD (integrated already so you don't even need an applet for that), access any MS document, any audio or video file, make video and audio, graphics, *websites* without downloading huge server packages, etc.. Learn something Shogut.
Click to expand...


Again, bitch, IM THE ONE posting evidence.  Your opinion of my cpu background means two things this side of your absolute refusal to do more than act self righeous: jack and shit.

here, you stupid bitch.  Notice whose forum this is.
Can Linux get Virus's? - Ubuntu Forums

See, you fat bitch, this is what we call EVIDENCE..  Say it with me EV ID EN CE.  One doesn't have to be any more stupid to get a linux virus than an MS virus; the midigating factor is the popularity of the OS, not some kind of superman imperviousness.  Hell, you might want to take a fucking refresher course if THIS is the kind of stupid shit you seem to think is true.


Thousands of pansy ass flash games is not anything close to what games people want to play.  You'd admit that if you weren't using your copy of ubunto for a dildo.


NO SHIT UBUNTU IS LINUX.  WHERE DID I SUGGEST OTHERWISE, FAT ASS?





seriously.  Your Best Buy Geek Squad level of cpu kung fu is almost not even worth mentioning to people.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> linux*X*?   The only reason why there are not an equal amount of linux and osx virii and such is because MS products dominate the market.  Were it reversed, we'd see norton antiv made exclusively for protecting linux and osx.  It's not that the archatecture is any more secure at all.  Hell, if some teenage hacker can infiltrate the pentagon then chances are your little fucking linux desktop isn't impervious.
> 
> Stability?  same issue.  It's easy to remains "stable" with a handful of app options.  Now, try generalizing ubuntu to include an exponential number of variables rather than the handful at play.  This is the burden of MS and it's overwhelming market majority.
> 
> 
> Not to mention, end users don't want a laptop just to open word and nothing else (ubuntu app options); they want to play games (NOT where it's at, sorry) and do more than use the same three page wizard to burn a cd (ubunto, again, not where it's at).  You can tell your 6 figure husband to go out and install a linux distro on as many MS machines as he wants and almost every machine he touches will get MS reinstalled after the user finds out what kind of pain in the ass it is to wear that silly little ubuntu team jersey.
> 
> 
> sheesh.. It would be nice if you  EXPERTS  could discover the fucking link button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about computers, you'd know just how stupid your "points" are. *You can't get a virus in Linux* unless you're completely stupid, period. Also it doesn't randomly crash .... again unless you are stupid. Thanks for proving you are stupid. I tried being reasonable with you on this, but until you actually use Linux for several months you have no clue what you are talking about. There are thousands of games available for Limux (Ubuntu is Linux moron) and burn CD (integrated already so you don't even need an applet for that), access any MS document, any audio or video file, make video and audio, graphics, *websites* without downloading huge server packages, etc.. Learn something Shogut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, bitch, IM THE ONE posting evidence.  Your opinion of my cpu background means two things this side of your absolute refusal to do more than act self righeous: jack and shit.
> 
> here, you stupid bitch.  Notice whose forum this is.
> Can Linux get Virus's? - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> See, you fat bitch, this is what we call EVIDENCE..  Say it with me EV ID EN CE.  One doesn't have to be any more stupid to get a linux virus than an MS virus; the midigating factor is the popularity of the OS, not some kind of superman imperviousness.  Hell, you might want to take a fucking refresher course if THIS is the kind of stupid shit you seem to think is true.
> 
> 
> Thousands of pansy ass flash games is not anything close to what games people want to play.  You'd admit that if you weren't using your copy of ubunto for a dildo.
> 
> 
> NO SHIT UBUNTU IS LINUX.  WHERE DID I SUGGEST OTHERWISE, FAT ASS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.  Your Best Buy Geek Squad level of cpu kung fu is almost not even worth mentioning to people.
Click to expand...


Did you miss this point in that forum?

"Yes, but they're so rare it's negligible. It's not a big concern. Just don't download anything that you don't already know what it is, and don't open strange attachments in your email."

Though the "strange attachments" isn't right, you still have to click an "install" button *and* enter your password to actually install a virus. You'd know that if you knew how to use Linux. They did a video mocking Windoze about this, "how to get a virus" ... seriously, if you know Linux you wouldn't be this stupid. Now, stop being an idiot.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about computers, you'd know just how stupid your "points" are. *You can't get a virus in Linux* unless you're completely stupid, period. Also it doesn't randomly crash .... again unless you are stupid. Thanks for proving you are stupid. I tried being reasonable with you on this, but until you actually use Linux for several months you have no clue what you are talking about. There are thousands of games available for Limux (Ubuntu is Linux moron) and burn CD (integrated already so you don't even need an applet for that), access any MS document, any audio or video file, make video and audio, graphics, *websites* without downloading huge server packages, etc.. Learn something Shogut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch, IM THE ONE posting evidence.  Your opinion of my cpu background means two things this side of your absolute refusal to do more than act self righeous: jack and shit.
> 
> here, you stupid bitch.  Notice whose forum this is.
> Can Linux get Virus's? - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> See, you fat bitch, this is what we call EVIDENCE..  Say it with me EV ID EN CE.  One doesn't have to be any more stupid to get a linux virus than an MS virus; the midigating factor is the popularity of the OS, not some kind of superman imperviousness.  Hell, you might want to take a fucking refresher course if THIS is the kind of stupid shit you seem to think is true.
> 
> 
> Thousands of pansy ass flash games is not anything close to what games people want to play.  You'd admit that if you weren't using your copy of ubunto for a dildo.
> 
> 
> NO SHIT UBUNTU IS LINUX.  WHERE DID I SUGGEST OTHERWISE, FAT ASS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.  Your Best Buy Geek Squad level of cpu kung fu is almost not even worth mentioning to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss this point in that forum?
> 
> "Yes, but they're so rare it's negligible. It's not a big concern. Just don't download anything that you don't already know what it is, and don't open strange attachments in your email."
> 
> Though the "strange attachments" isn't right, you still have to click an "install" button *and* enter your password to actually install a virus. You'd know that if you knew how to use Linux. They did a video mocking Windoze about this, "how to get a virus" ... seriously, if you know Linux you wouldn't be this stupid. Now, stop being an idiot.
Click to expand...



A CONCERN NONTHELESS, STUPID.    and, they give the same fucking advice applicable to MS viruses!  WOW you are dumb.  How many quotes do you want me to pull from that thread making it clear that the ONLY reason more viruses are not written for linux is because of the tiny niche of users?  Please, I fucking DARE you to say something now.







again, cow, move your fat ass and post some evidence instead of pretending to be the expert that we both already know you are not.


----------



## Shogun

Shane Coursen, a senior technical consultant with Kaspersky Lab noted, "The growth in Linux malware is simply due to its increasing popularity, particularly as a desktop operating system ... The use of an operating system is directly correlated to the interest by the malware writers to develop malware for that OS."[3]

SecurityFocus's Scott Granneman stated,

    ...some Linux machines definitely need anti-virus software. Samba or NFS servers, for instance, may store documents in undocumented, vulnerable Microsoft formats, such as Word and Excel, that contain and propagate viruses. Linux mail servers should run AV software in order to neutralize viruses before they show up in the mailboxes of Outlook and Outlook Express users."[1]

Linux malware - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*
Linux Virus: A False Sense Of Security*

There seems to be a false sense of security among some Linux users. The number of malicious programs specifically written for GNU/Linux has been on the increase in recent years and in the year of 2005 alone has more than doubled: from 422 to 863. Some security consultants will argue that Linux has fewer viruses/malwares because it is less attractive as a target for having a smaller user base (compare ~90.66% Windows vs ~0.93% Linux). You may call me a traitor but I agree with that assessment. There is no reason why we will not see a rise of malware designed for Linux as it becomes more mainstream among ordinary users.

Linux Virus: A False Sense Of Security | LinuxHaxor.net






EV

ID

EN

CE


BI

TC

H


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch, IM THE ONE posting evidence.  Your opinion of my cpu background means two things this side of your absolute refusal to do more than act self righeous: jack and shit.
> 
> here, you stupid bitch.  Notice whose forum this is.
> Can Linux get Virus's? - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> See, you fat bitch, this is what we call EVIDENCE..  Say it with me EV ID EN CE.  One doesn't have to be any more stupid to get a linux virus than an MS virus; the midigating factor is the popularity of the OS, not some kind of superman imperviousness.  Hell, you might want to take a fucking refresher course if THIS is the kind of stupid shit you seem to think is true.
> 
> 
> Thousands of pansy ass flash games is not anything close to what games people want to play.  You'd admit that if you weren't using your copy of ubunto for a dildo.
> 
> 
> NO SHIT UBUNTU IS LINUX.  WHERE DID I SUGGEST OTHERWISE, FAT ASS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.  Your Best Buy Geek Squad level of cpu kung fu is almost not even worth mentioning to people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss this point in that forum?
> 
> "Yes, but they're so rare it's negligible. It's not a big concern. Just don't download anything that you don't already know what it is, and don't open strange attachments in your email."
> 
> Though the "strange attachments" isn't right, you still have to click an "install" button *and* enter your password to actually install a virus. You'd know that if you knew how to use Linux. They did a video mocking Windoze about this, "how to get a virus" ... seriously, if you know Linux you wouldn't be this stupid. Now, stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A CONCERN NONTHELESS, STUPID.    and, they give the same fucking advice applicable to MS viruses!  WOW you are dumb.  How many quotes do you want me to pull from that thread making it clear that the ONLY reason more viruses are not written for linux is because of the tiny niche of users?  Please, I fucking DARE you to say something now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, cow, move your fat ass and post some evidence instead of pretending to be the expert that we both already know you are not.
Click to expand...


I have written viruses for Windoze, all you have to do is include code for the browser to save (silently, just fake a security certificate) a file into the root directory and it's in there. Many are programmed to "tag along" with DLLs. Many are worms that save in the actual DLLs. That what a virus does to stay hidden, you can't do that on Linux, all apps are downloaded and compiled on the fly, which is automated in most cases, and you have to give your password for access to the root directory where the system files are stored. Any virus that can copy itself to your hard drive you just empty your temporary files and it's gone. As I said, until you actually use Linux, you have no clue what you are talking about. Any true threat can only happen if the user is a complete moron and just installs anything they find online.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss this point in that forum?
> 
> "Yes, but they're so rare it's negligible. It's not a big concern. Just don't download anything that you don't already know what it is, and don't open strange attachments in your email."
> 
> Though the "strange attachments" isn't right, you still have to click an "install" button *and* enter your password to actually install a virus. You'd know that if you knew how to use Linux. They did a video mocking Windoze about this, "how to get a virus" ... seriously, if you know Linux you wouldn't be this stupid. Now, stop being an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A CONCERN NONTHELESS, STUPID.    and, they give the same fucking advice applicable to MS viruses!  WOW you are dumb.  How many quotes do you want me to pull from that thread making it clear that the ONLY reason more viruses are not written for linux is because of the tiny niche of users?  Please, I fucking DARE you to say something now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, cow, move your fat ass and post some evidence instead of pretending to be the expert that we both already know you are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have written viruses for Windoze, all you have to do is include code for the browser to save (silently, just fake a security certificate) a file into the root directory and it's in there. Many are programmed to "tag along" with DLLs. Many are worms that save in the actual DLLs. That what a virus does to stay hidden, you can't do that on Linux, all apps are downloaded and compiled on the fly, which is automated in most cases, and you have to give your password for access to the root directory where the system files are stored. Any virus that can copy itself to your hard drive you just empty your temporary files and it's gone. As I said, until you actually use Linux, you have no clue what you are talking about. Any true threat can only happen if the user is a complete moron and just installs anything they find online.
Click to expand...


You'll just have to get over it if people go ahead and take the advise of actually knowledgeable comp users than laughable wannabes trying to avoid posting evidence by hiding behind blustered with bullshit jargon.  You are not the fucking Dr. Who of virus writing.  Just because YOU can't figure something out doesn't mean it's not possible.  The fact is, I've posted MY evidence that virii ARE possible on ubuntu and that it's only the lack of popularity which limits active attacks.   

and what have YOU posted?  Not a goddamn thing.  Not one fucking source of evidence outside of your laughable self righteousness.  zilch.  nadda.  FAIL.

put that in your cookie jar of negative self esteem and smoke it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A CONCERN NONTHELESS, STUPID.    and, they give the same fucking advice applicable to MS viruses!  WOW you are dumb.  How many quotes do you want me to pull from that thread making it clear that the ONLY reason more viruses are not written for linux is because of the tiny niche of users?  Please, I fucking DARE you to say something now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, cow, move your fat ass and post some evidence instead of pretending to be the expert that we both already know you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have written viruses for Windoze, all you have to do is include code for the browser to save (silently, just fake a security certificate) a file into the root directory and it's in there. Many are programmed to "tag along" with DLLs. Many are worms that save in the actual DLLs. That what a virus does to stay hidden, you can't do that on Linux, all apps are downloaded and compiled on the fly, which is automated in most cases, and you have to give your password for access to the root directory where the system files are stored. Any virus that can copy itself to your hard drive you just empty your temporary files and it's gone. As I said, until you actually use Linux, you have no clue what you are talking about. Any true threat can only happen if the user is a complete moron and just installs anything they find online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll just have to get over it if people go ahead and take the advise of actually knowledgeable comp users than laughable wannabes trying to avoid posting evidence by hiding behind blustered with bullshit jargon.  You are not the fucking Dr. Who of virus writing.  Just because YOU can't figure something out doesn't mean it's not possible.  The fact is, I've posted MY evidence that virii ARE possible on ubuntu and that it's only the lack of popularity which limits active attacks.
> 
> and what have YOU posted?  Not a goddamn thing.  Not one fucking source of evidence outside of your laughable self righteousness.  zilch.  nadda.  FAIL.
> 
> put that in your cookie jar of negative self esteem and smoke it.
Click to expand...


You are so naive, the experts don't agree, the only people that think Windoze is more secure are the blind followers who fear change and the people paid to endorse it. Until you use all the OSes, I recommend you stop representing your bad opinion as fact, plain and simple. I've test driven them all, even got a chance to test drive and write code for Windoze 7 ... it still sucks compared to Ubuntu. Sorry, but you have no evidence to support your failed view, you have to ignore most of what you posted as evidence to make it feasible. Now, I need to be off to work, a Linux network needs to be integrated with their slave PC's, I'll be back in a short time though, guessing no more than an hour.


----------



## Dante

Dis said:


> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.



I'm looking too. here notebookforums.com


----------



## Dis

DevNell said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking too. here notebookforums.com
Click to expand...


Already bought one almost a month ago.. 

Oh, and Sho..  All the name-calling in the world, and links to other peoples words does not make you right.  It simply makes you a loudmouth.  Until you actually work with it, you simply have no idea... You left out what you do for a living... Is it because you don't work with computers in any depth, except as an end user?

(Look, Ma! No swearing, or name-calling!  It CAN be done.)


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Linux is not perfect. There is no perfect operating system.  Linux is more secure than Windows. That is a fact. That doesn't mean that a person can't ever get a virus. It is rare though. And should that occur, it is easily taken care of, versus a machine with Windows. 

The popularity of Windows does play a role in it being a target. I don't believe anyone has denied the obvious. But, Windows takes the hits it does, because of how the OS is coded.  From the start, Windows has been about 'patching' flaws in its OS, instead of writing better code to make a more secure OS to begin with. Microsoft releases problem software knowing that the public (as a whole) will continue to put up with a crappy product, just because it is popular.  They keep  recreating a patched OS with shiny eye candy, and people keep flocking to it. 

Would you knowingly go out and buy a brand new car with numerous problems, knowing that you will have to spend more money to get the known problems fixed, even though they should have been fixed to begin with? No rationale person would conduct business that way. But when it comes to Windows, it happens every day, and Microsoft, as well as many other companies are getting rich off a consumer that is either ignorant, or just too lazy to care. 

Windows is fancy bloatware that needs several third party applications to try and plug holes, so that the computer doesn't become completely taken over by the nasties found in cyberspace.  If Microsoft wrote better code, lots of their own people would be out of jobs, along with a lot of third party protection apps etc. They can't and won't have that happen. So, like the government, they keep making promises they know they can't keep, because the public has allowed itself to become too dependent on a crappy product and crappy customer no service. 

For the average adult person who is not into heavy gaming and architecture / graphic intense programs, Linux can serve their general needs just fine, while being faster and more secure than Windows has ever been.

In Linux, you have the power and ability to configure your OS just the way you want it, without all the disk fragmenting bloatware code to worry about.  You don't have to shell out money for a firewall, spyware prevention, and all the other program subscription. The average person can save at least $100.00 a year, by using Linux, not to mention not having to pay for the OS to begin with. Throw the OS into the mix, and the savings is several hundred dollars a year.  

The installation of Linux is very short and simple, compared to Windows. Linux can be cleanly installed in 20 minutes or less, whereas Windows is anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, not including the numerous update files once Windows has installed. 

With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about the serial key and having it authenticated by Microsoft. I can install any flavor of Linux I want on any machine I want as many times as I want, without having to seek any permission first. 

With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about my hard drive getting fragmented like it did with Windows. Which, if truth be told, didn't take long. And I don't miss having to turn the defragment program on and let it run for several hours. 

With Linux, I don't have to worry about paying for customer no service from India or the like. If I have a problem or question, I can get the answer for free, and a lot faster from people that know a lot more than me about coding. 

If a person needs to run a Windows application, that can be done most of the time in Linux. 

Linux is not for everyone, But, as a whole, I believe the advantages of using Linux outweigh any advantages found in using Windows.  There are many different flavors of Linux that are very easy to use, especially if one has never used Linux before.


----------



## Ringel05

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Linux is not perfect. There is no perfect operating system.  Linux is more secure than Windows. That is a fact. That doesn't mean that a person can't ever get a virus. It is rare though. And should that occur, it is easily taken care of, versus a machine with Windows.
> 
> The popularity of Windows does play a role in it being a target. I don't believe anyone has denied the obvious. But, Windows takes the hits it does, because of how the OS is coded.  From the start, Windows has been about 'patching' flaws in its OS, instead of writing better code to make a more secure OS to begin with. Microsoft releases problem software knowing that the public (as a whole) will continue to put up with a crappy product, just because it is popular.  They keep  recreating a patched OS with shiny eye candy, and people keep flocking to it.
> 
> Would you knowingly go out and buy a brand new car with numerous problems, knowing that you will have to spend more money to get the known problems fixed, even though they should have been fixed to begin with? No rationale person would conduct business that way. But when it comes to Windows, it happens every day, and Microsoft, as well as many other companies are getting rich off a consumer that is either ignorant, or just too lazy to care.
> 
> Windows is fancy bloatware that needs several third party applications to try and plug holes, so that the computer doesn't become completely taken over by the nasties found in cyberspace.  If Microsoft wrote better code, lots of their own people would be out of jobs, along with a lot of third party protection apps etc. They can't and won't have that happen. So, like the government, they keep making promises they know they can't keep, because the public has allowed itself to become too dependent on a crappy product and crappy customer no service.
> 
> For the average adult person who is not into heavy gaming and architecture / graphic intense programs, Linux can serve their general needs just fine, while being faster and more secure than Windows has ever been.
> 
> In Linux, you have the power and ability to configure your OS just the way you want it, without all the disk fragmenting bloatware code to worry about.  You don't have to shell out money for a firewall, spyware prevention, and all the other program subscription. The average person can save at least $100.00 a year, by using Linux, not to mention not having to pay for the OS to begin with. Throw the OS into the mix, and the savings is several hundred dollars a year.
> 
> The installation of Linux is very short and simple, compared to Windows. Linux can be cleanly installed in 20 minutes or less, whereas Windows is anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, not including the numerous update files once Windows has installed.
> 
> With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about the serial key and having it authenticated by Microsoft. I can install any flavor of Linux I want on any machine I want as many times as I want, without having to seek any permission first.
> 
> With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about my hard drive getting fragmented like it did with Windows. Which, if truth be told, didn't take long. And I don't miss having to turn the defragment program on and let it run for several hours.
> 
> With Linux, I don't have to worry about paying for customer no service from India or the like. If I have a problem or question, I can get the answer for free, and a lot faster from people that know a lot more than me about coding.
> 
> If a person needs to run a Windows application, that can be done most of the time in Linux.
> 
> Linux is not for everyone, But, as a whole, I believe the advantages of using Linux outweigh any advantages found in using Windows.  There are many different flavors of Linux that are very easy to use, especially if one has never used Linux before.



I've been playing around learning Ubuntu with the idea of replacing all my Windows OSs.  Currently I'm configuring for dual boots so if there is anything I need to do that Linux won't handle I can go back to Windows.
So far I love Ubutu/Linux.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is not perfect. There is no perfect operating system.  Linux is more secure than Windows. That is a fact. That doesn't mean that a person can't ever get a virus. It is rare though. And should that occur, it is easily taken care of, versus a machine with Windows.
> 
> The popularity of Windows does play a role in it being a target. I don't believe anyone has denied the obvious. But, Windows takes the hits it does, because of how the OS is coded.  From the start, Windows has been about 'patching' flaws in its OS, instead of writing better code to make a more secure OS to begin with. Microsoft releases problem software knowing that the public (as a whole) will continue to put up with a crappy product, just because it is popular.  They keep  recreating a patched OS with shiny eye candy, and people keep flocking to it.
> 
> Would you knowingly go out and buy a brand new car with numerous problems, knowing that you will have to spend more money to get the known problems fixed, even though they should have been fixed to begin with? No rationale person would conduct business that way. But when it comes to Windows, it happens every day, and Microsoft, as well as many other companies are getting rich off a consumer that is either ignorant, or just too lazy to care.
> 
> Windows is fancy bloatware that needs several third party applications to try and plug holes, so that the computer doesn't become completely taken over by the nasties found in cyberspace.  If Microsoft wrote better code, lots of their own people would be out of jobs, along with a lot of third party protection apps etc. They can't and won't have that happen. So, like the government, they keep making promises they know they can't keep, because the public has allowed itself to become too dependent on a crappy product and crappy customer no service.
> 
> For the average adult person who is not into heavy gaming and architecture / graphic intense programs, Linux can serve their general needs just fine, while being faster and more secure than Windows has ever been.
> 
> In Linux, you have the power and ability to configure your OS just the way you want it, without all the disk fragmenting bloatware code to worry about.  You don't have to shell out money for a firewall, spyware prevention, and all the other program subscription. The average person can save at least $100.00 a year, by using Linux, not to mention not having to pay for the OS to begin with. Throw the OS into the mix, and the savings is several hundred dollars a year.
> 
> The installation of Linux is very short and simple, compared to Windows. Linux can be cleanly installed in 20 minutes or less, whereas Windows is anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, not including the numerous update files once Windows has installed.
> 
> With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about the serial key and having it authenticated by Microsoft. I can install any flavor of Linux I want on any machine I want as many times as I want, without having to seek any permission first.
> 
> With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about my hard drive getting fragmented like it did with Windows. Which, if truth be told, didn't take long. And I don't miss having to turn the defragment program on and let it run for several hours.
> 
> With Linux, I don't have to worry about paying for customer no service from India or the like. If I have a problem or question, I can get the answer for free, and a lot faster from people that know a lot more than me about coding.
> 
> If a person needs to run a Windows application, that can be done most of the time in Linux.
> 
> Linux is not for everyone, But, as a whole, I believe the advantages of using Linux outweigh any advantages found in using Windows.  There are many different flavors of Linux that are very easy to use, especially if one has never used Linux before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing around learning Ubuntu with the idea of replacing all my Windows OSs.  Currently I'm configuring for dual boots so if there is anything I need to do that Linux won't handle I can go back to Windows.
> So far I love Ubutu/Linux.
Click to expand...


When you do make the switch, save all your Windoze drivers in case you want to run Windoze software afterward. Once you install Wine just copy the DLLs into the Wine system folder and you're good to go.  However, you shouldn't need Windoze ever again unless you run video games that haven't been cracked or allow their code to GNU programmers.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Ringel05 said:


> BasicGreatGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux is not perfect. There is no perfect operating system.  Linux is more secure than Windows. That is a fact. That doesn't mean that a person can't ever get a virus. It is rare though. And should that occur, it is easily taken care of, versus a machine with Windows.
> 
> The popularity of Windows does play a role in it being a target. I don't believe anyone has denied the obvious. But, Windows takes the hits it does, because of how the OS is coded.  From the start, Windows has been about 'patching' flaws in its OS, instead of writing better code to make a more secure OS to begin with. Microsoft releases problem software knowing that the public (as a whole) will continue to put up with a crappy product, just because it is popular.  They keep  recreating a patched OS with shiny eye candy, and people keep flocking to it.
> 
> Would you knowingly go out and buy a brand new car with numerous problems, knowing that you will have to spend more money to get the known problems fixed, even though they should have been fixed to begin with? No rationale person would conduct business that way. But when it comes to Windows, it happens every day, and Microsoft, as well as many other companies are getting rich off a consumer that is either ignorant, or just too lazy to care.
> 
> Windows is fancy bloatware that needs several third party applications to try and plug holes, so that the computer doesn't become completely taken over by the nasties found in cyberspace.  If Microsoft wrote better code, lots of their own people would be out of jobs, along with a lot of third party protection apps etc. They can't and won't have that happen. So, like the government, they keep making promises they know they can't keep, because the public has allowed itself to become too dependent on a crappy product and crappy customer no service.
> 
> For the average adult person who is not into heavy gaming and architecture / graphic intense programs, Linux can serve their general needs just fine, while being faster and more secure than Windows has ever been.
> 
> In Linux, you have the power and ability to configure your OS just the way you want it, without all the disk fragmenting bloatware code to worry about.  You don't have to shell out money for a firewall, spyware prevention, and all the other program subscription. The average person can save at least $100.00 a year, by using Linux, not to mention not having to pay for the OS to begin with. Throw the OS into the mix, and the savings is several hundred dollars a year.
> 
> The installation of Linux is very short and simple, compared to Windows. Linux can be cleanly installed in 20 minutes or less, whereas Windows is anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour, not including the numerous update files once Windows has installed.
> 
> With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about the serial key and having it authenticated by Microsoft. I can install any flavor of Linux I want on any machine I want as many times as I want, without having to seek any permission first.
> 
> With the installation of Linux, I don't have to worry about my hard drive getting fragmented like it did with Windows. Which, if truth be told, didn't take long. And I don't miss having to turn the defragment program on and let it run for several hours.
> 
> With Linux, I don't have to worry about paying for customer no service from India or the like. If I have a problem or question, I can get the answer for free, and a lot faster from people that know a lot more than me about coding.
> 
> If a person needs to run a Windows application, that can be done most of the time in Linux.
> 
> Linux is not for everyone, But, as a whole, I believe the advantages of using Linux outweigh any advantages found in using Windows.  There are many different flavors of Linux that are very easy to use, especially if one has never used Linux before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing around learning Ubuntu with the idea of replacing all my Windows OSs.  Currently I'm configuring for dual boots so if there is anything I need to do that Linux won't handle I can go back to Windows.
> So far I love Ubutu/Linux.
Click to expand...


Excellent Ringel.  Ubuntu is very good. In my opinion, Linux Mint 7 is even better.  Give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. Soon you will be Windows free. 

Download - Linux Mint


----------



## KittenKoder

On a related note, IBM has been pushing Linux as well.


----------



## Dis

Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.

Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.



Many companies prefer to hire us freelancers over those corporate wage slave techies, we seem to get the job done right the first time more often and only get calls for maintenance or upgrades.


----------



## Dis

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many companies prefer to hire us freelancers over those corporate wage slave techies, we seem to get the job done right the first time more often and only get calls for maintenance or upgrades.
Click to expand...


He runs the IT dept for a 2 million dollar company, and does side jobs just for kicks, on both personal computers, and other companies systems...

Between what I know as fact, and Sho's "links", guess whose word I'm going to take?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many companies prefer to hire us freelancers over those corporate wage slave techies, we seem to get the job done right the first time more often and only get calls for maintenance or upgrades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He runs the IT dept for a 2 million dollar company, and does side jobs just for kicks, on both personal computers, and other companies systems...
> 
> Between what I know as fact, and Sho's "links", guess whose word I'm going to take?
Click to expand...


Okay, so he's a more successful freelancer. 

The big difference is why people get into the career. I kind of got drafted, can't work my chosen career and so my passion got turned into my new one. The mentality of a freelancer is "what works best is more important than what is most popular". You know I'm bad with wording ... I just hope I am clear with what I am saying now.


----------



## Dis

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many companies prefer to hire us freelancers over those corporate wage slave techies, we seem to get the job done right the first time more often and only get calls for maintenance or upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He runs the IT dept for a 2 million dollar company, and does side jobs just for kicks, on both personal computers, and other companies systems...
> 
> Between what I know as fact, and Sho's "links", guess whose word I'm going to take?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so he's a more successful freelancer.
> 
> The big difference is why people get into the career. I kind of got drafted, can't work my chosen career and so my passion got turned into my new one. The mentality of a freelancer is "what works best is more important than what is most popular". You know I'm bad with wording ... I just hope I am clear with what I am saying now.
Click to expand...


I think he came out of the womb with a computer...who knows.  Just always had a knack for it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> He runs the IT dept for a 2 million dollar company, and does side jobs just for kicks, on both personal computers, and other companies systems...
> 
> Between what I know as fact, and Sho's "links", guess whose word I'm going to take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so he's a more successful freelancer.
> 
> The big difference is why people get into the career. I kind of got drafted, can't work my chosen career and so my passion got turned into my new one. The mentality of a freelancer is "what works best is more important than what is most popular". You know I'm bad with wording ... I just hope I am clear with what I am saying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he came out of the womb with a computer...who knows.  Just always had a knack for it.
Click to expand...


I'm the same way, everyone knew what I would do for a living before I would be willing to accept it. I learned everything just by playing with them when I was I too young to remember. I still remember when I first saw a computer though ... the awe, the sudden love for the machines ... I never learned the "technical" terms for things, so explaining them is a challenge to me, I just know how to do it.

Most of the people who learn everything in school instead of having the natural appeal and knack for computers talk big, but deep down just don't really understand the machines.


----------



## Dis

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so he's a more successful freelancer.
> 
> The big difference is why people get into the career. I kind of got drafted, can't work my chosen career and so my passion got turned into my new one. The mentality of a freelancer is "what works best is more important than what is most popular". You know I'm bad with wording ... I just hope I am clear with what I am saying now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he came out of the womb with a computer...who knows.  Just always had a knack for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the same way, everyone knew what I would do for a living before I would be willing to accept it. I learned everything just by playing with them when I was I too young to remember. I still remember when I first saw a computer though ... the awe, the sudden love for the machines ... I never learned the "technical" terms for things, so explaining them is a challenge to me, I just know how to do it.
> 
> Most of the people who learn everything in school instead of having the natural appeal and knack for computers talk big, but deep down just don't really understand the machines.
Click to expand...


He tried a computer course once I'd say about 15 years ago.. Bored him silly.. His "schooling" is a bachelors in business management which is "just in case he decides to get away from computers."


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he came out of the womb with a computer...who knows.  Just always had a knack for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way, everyone knew what I would do for a living before I would be willing to accept it. I learned everything just by playing with them when I was I too young to remember. I still remember when I first saw a computer though ... the awe, the sudden love for the machines ... I never learned the "technical" terms for things, so explaining them is a challenge to me, I just know how to do it.
> 
> Most of the people who learn everything in school instead of having the natural appeal and knack for computers talk big, but deep down just don't really understand the machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He tried a computer course once I'd say about 15 years ago.. Bored him silly.. His "schooling" is a bachelors in business management which is "just in case he decides to get away from computers."
Click to expand...


Good backup though, business management relies a lot on computer expertise now, and it helps to save money if you know how to tell when a techie is trying to scam your company, which is just good across the board.


----------



## Dis

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the same way, everyone knew what I would do for a living before I would be willing to accept it. I learned everything just by playing with them when I was I too young to remember. I still remember when I first saw a computer though ... the awe, the sudden love for the machines ... I never learned the "technical" terms for things, so explaining them is a challenge to me, I just know how to do it.
> 
> Most of the people who learn everything in school instead of having the natural appeal and knack for computers talk big, but deep down just don't really understand the machines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried a computer course once I'd say about 15 years ago.. Bored him silly.. His "schooling" is a bachelors in business management which is "just in case he decides to get away from computers."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good backup though, business management relies a lot on computer expertise now, and it helps to save money if you know how to tell when a techie is trying to scam your company, which is just good across the board.
Click to expand...


No shit..  The company his mother works for (non-profit womens agency) had to have someone come in and put their entire system together (couldn't have J do it - nepotism and all).. They gave the agency a quote of $9500... They showed him the quote, and he started laughing.. Whole thing cost $3600.  Installed.

So much for nepotism.    (Oh, and they certainly didn't go back out and hire someone different to undo everything he did.  Been running pretty much flawlessly for years, Sho.)


----------



## Ringel05

KittenKoder said:


> When you do make the switch, save all your Windoze drivers in case you want to run Windoze software afterward. Once you install Wine just copy the DLLs into the Wine system folder and you're good to go.  However, you shouldn't need Windoze ever again unless you run video games that haven't been cracked or allow their code to GNU programmers.



Thanks but, huh?
I know the terms but that's about it.  I'm 55 and I didn't touch my 1st computer till 92.  Didn't buy one until 96 which means I'm basically a point and click kinda user.  What I know I know from messing up 4 computers, accidentally deleting hidden system files on one and frying one (no surge protector).  We won't talk about the other two.
I can take em apart and put them back together again but knowing where to locate the drivers, etc. I really don't know.  Hell, I finally just updated my computers from 2000 to XP earlier this year.
This is my challenge with Linux.  My software knowledge is limited, actually tried it once a little over a year ago and was so frustrated I gave it up (attempting to utilize Wine to run Win software).  I'm giving it a second chance and I have one of the books I downloaded to help me this time.  I have it on two of my older computers (desk top and laptop) and have installed XP in Virtual Box, a little slow on the older computers but it works, sorta.
I am a game lover so I keep the dual boot setup for now.


----------



## Ringel05

BasicGreatGuy said:


> Excellent Ringel.  Ubuntu is very good. In my opinion, Linux Mint 7 is even better.  Give it a try. I don't think you will be disappointed. Soon you will be Windows free.
> 
> Download - Linux Mint



Thanks I'll check it out.  Eventually Windows free is what I want.  My wife has Vista on her HP Media Center(came that way) and I hate it but she doesn't mind and has no desire to change to a non-windows platform.  I guess I'll have to eventually get her Win 7.  I'm running two older(reconfigured as much as I could) Dell desktops but never again, from now on I build my own.  I can build a $3000 unit for under $400, it would be stupid not to.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you do make the switch, save all your Windoze drivers in case you want to run Windoze software afterward. Once you install Wine just copy the DLLs into the Wine system folder and you're good to go.  However, you shouldn't need Windoze ever again unless you run video games that haven't been cracked or allow their code to GNU programmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but, huh?
> I know the terms but that's about it.  I'm 55 and I didn't touch my 1st computer till 92.  Didn't buy one until 96 which means I'm basically a point and click kinda user.  What I know I know from messing up 4 computers, accidentally deleting hidden system files on one and frying one (no surge protector).  We won't talk about the other two.
> I can take em apart and put them back together again but knowing where to locate the drivers, etc. I really don't know.  Hell, I finally just updated my computers from 2000 to XP earlier this year.
> This is my challenge with Linux.  My software knowledge is limited, actually tried it once a little over a year ago and was so frustrated I gave it up (attempting to utilize Wine to run Win software).  I'm giving it a second chance and I have one of the books I downloaded to help me this time.  I have it on two of my older computers (desk top and laptop) and have installed XP in Virtual Box, a little slow on the older computers but it works, sorta.
> I am a game lover so I keep the dual boot setup for now.
Click to expand...


Well, then unless you play games on your computer, you won't need to worry about it. 

As for Linux, with limited knowledge Ubuntu is my personal recommendation if you play with Linux. Linux is also pretty dummy proof, in spite of what people say, it's really hard to accidentally delete your system files.


----------



## Ringel05

KittenKoder said:


> Well, then unless you play games on your computer, you won't need to worry about it.
> 
> As for Linux, with limited knowledge Ubuntu is my personal recommendation if you play with Linux. Linux is also pretty dummy proof, in spite of what people say, *it's really hard to accidentally delete your system files*.



That's what I was told about windows. 
Not to worry, that is one mistake I'll never make again, besides, I back up all my important stuff on dvd and I have no problem reloading an OS.  In reality there is a lot I know but there is a whole lot I haven't learned yet, mainly because I haven't been forced to.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ringel05 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then unless you play games on your computer, you won't need to worry about it.
> 
> As for Linux, with limited knowledge Ubuntu is my personal recommendation if you play with Linux. Linux is also pretty dummy proof, in spite of what people say, *it's really hard to accidentally delete your system files*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was told about windows.
> Not to worry, that is one mistake I'll never make again, besides, I back up all my important stuff on dvd and I have no problem reloading an OS.  In reality there is a lot I know but there is a whole lot I haven't learned yet, mainly because I haven't been forced to.
Click to expand...


I know, but with Linux it's actually true. When you install you choose a "super user" password, and in order to access the system directories you have to enter it in each time, keeps you from messing up as well as prevents virus' from being installed without your permission. You don't have to learn the directory chmods to use most distros now, before the fancy desktops you had to, which was confusing when you are use to Windoze. But now the desktop environments set all that up for you automatically. Just don't change the permissions until you know what you're doing and it stays secure. Ubuntu has a decent learning curve now, you don't have to get into the technical stuff until you're ready, but you can still customize everything easily. You can make it look exactly like Windoze even, or Mac, or ... anything, with just a few mouse clicks. Plus you can install new looks very easily from the Gnome Looks website for free, which makes it cool. When you get into the technical side you can redesign everything with ease, after you learn the basics at least. I started working with Linux when I first got into web design, since all the hosts use Linux or Unix (same commands) so I had a head start with Ubuntu.


----------



## tigerbob

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about computers, you'd know just how stupid your "points" are. *You can't get a virus in Linux* unless you're completely stupid, period. Also it doesn't randomly crash .... again unless you are stupid. Thanks for proving you are stupid. I tried being reasonable with you on this, but until you actually use Linux for several months you have no clue what you are talking about. There are thousands of games available for Limux (Ubuntu is Linux moron) and burn CD (integrated already so you don't even need an applet for that), access any MS document, any audio or video file, make video and audio, graphics, *websites* without downloading huge server packages, etc.. Learn something Shogut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch, IM THE ONE posting evidence.  Your opinion of my cpu background means two things this side of your absolute refusal to do more than act self righeous: jack and shit.
> 
> here, you stupid bitch.  Notice whose forum this is.
> Can Linux get Virus's? - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> See, you fat bitch, this is what we call EVIDENCE..  Say it with me EV ID EN CE.  One doesn't have to be any more stupid to get a linux virus than an MS virus; the midigating factor is the popularity of the OS, not some kind of superman imperviousness.  Hell, you might want to take a fucking refresher course if THIS is the kind of stupid shit you seem to think is true.
> 
> 
> Thousands of pansy ass flash games is not anything close to what games people want to play.  You'd admit that if you weren't using your copy of ubunto for a dildo.
> 
> 
> NO SHIT UBUNTU IS LINUX.  WHERE DID I SUGGEST OTHERWISE, FAT ASS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.  Your Best Buy Geek Squad level of cpu kung fu is almost not even worth mentioning to people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss this point in that forum?
> 
> "Yes, but they're so rare it's negligible. It's not a big concern. Just don't download anything that you don't already know what it is, and don't open strange attachments in your email."
> 
> Though the "strange attachments" isn't right, *you still have to click an "install" button and enter your password to actually install a virus.* You'd know that if you knew how to use Linux. They did a video mocking Windoze about this, "how to get a virus" ... seriously, if you know Linux you wouldn't be this stupid. Now, stop being an idiot.
Click to expand...


Same with Mac


----------



## KittenKoder

tigerbob said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, bitch, IM THE ONE posting evidence.  Your opinion of my cpu background means two things this side of your absolute refusal to do more than act self righeous: jack and shit.
> 
> here, you stupid bitch.  Notice whose forum this is.
> Can Linux get Virus's? - Ubuntu Forums
> 
> See, you fat bitch, this is what we call EVIDENCE..  Say it with me EV ID EN CE.  One doesn't have to be any more stupid to get a linux virus than an MS virus; the midigating factor is the popularity of the OS, not some kind of superman imperviousness.  Hell, you might want to take a fucking refresher course if THIS is the kind of stupid shit you seem to think is true.
> 
> 
> Thousands of pansy ass flash games is not anything close to what games people want to play.  You'd admit that if you weren't using your copy of ubunto for a dildo.
> 
> 
> NO SHIT UBUNTU IS LINUX.  WHERE DID I SUGGEST OTHERWISE, FAT ASS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously.  Your Best Buy Geek Squad level of cpu kung fu is almost not even worth mentioning to people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss this point in that forum?
> 
> "Yes, but they're so rare it's negligible. It's not a big concern. Just don't download anything that you don't already know what it is, and don't open strange attachments in your email."
> 
> Though the "strange attachments" isn't right, *you still have to click an "install" button and enter your password to actually install a virus.* You'd know that if you knew how to use Linux. They did a video mocking Windoze about this, "how to get a virus" ... seriously, if you know Linux you wouldn't be this stupid. Now, stop being an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same with Mac
Click to expand...


I'll take your word for it, since I have little experience with the modern Macs I can't speak on them as much.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer's coming - I want something portable, so I can lounge around outside...
> 
> Any suggestions on laptops?  Looking at maybe a Sony Vaio, mostly for reliability sake..
> 
> Internet, email, photos, and messaging is pretty much all I use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking too. here notebookforums.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already bought one almost a month ago..
> 
> Oh, and Sho..  All the name-calling in the world, and links to other peoples words does not make you right.  It simply makes you a loudmouth.  Until you actually work with it, you simply have no idea... You left out what you do for a living... Is it because you don't work with computers in any depth, except as an end user?
> 
> (Look, Ma! No swearing, or name-calling!  It CAN be done.)
Click to expand...


yea!  EVIDENCE sure is worthless like that!


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.



hey, post your evidence and I'll REPOST mine.  talking shit as if you have a clue just doesn't impress me.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many companies prefer to hire us freelancers over those corporate wage slave techies, we seem to get the job done right the first time more often and only get calls for maintenance or upgrades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He runs the IT dept for a 2 million dollar company, and does side jobs just for kicks, on both personal computers, and other companies systems...
> 
> Between what I know as fact, and Sho's "links", guess whose word I'm going to take?
Click to expand...



you go ahead and take the advice of whoever is dicking you at the moment...  I'll go ahead and stick with the reality which is easily backed up with EVIDENCE.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun, you didn't post evidence of anything, only demonstrated that some companies are still foolishly upholding worthless contracts with MS.


----------



## Shogun

Ringel05 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you do make the switch, save all your Windoze drivers in case you want to run Windoze software afterward. Once you install Wine just copy the DLLs into the Wine system folder and you're good to go.  However, you shouldn't need Windoze ever again unless you run video games that haven't been cracked or allow their code to GNU programmers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but, huh?
> I know the terms but that's about it.  I'm 55 and I didn't touch my 1st computer till 92.  Didn't buy one until 96 which means I'm basically a point and click kinda user.  What I know I know from messing up 4 computers, accidentally deleting hidden system files on one and frying one (no surge protector).  We won't talk about the other two.
> I can take em apart and put them back together again but knowing where to locate the drivers, etc. I really don't know.  Hell, I finally just updated my computers from 2000 to XP earlier this year.
> *This is my challenge with Linux.  My software knowledge is limited, actually tried it once a little over a year ago and was so frustrated I gave it up (attempting to utilize Wine to run Win software). * I'm giving it a second chance and I have one of the books I downloaded to help me this time.  I have it on two of my older computers (desk top and laptop) and have installed XP in Virtual Box, a little slow on the older computers but it works, sorta.
> *I am a game lover so I keep the dual boot setup for now.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, post your evidence and I'll REPOST mine.  talking shit as if you have a clue just doesn't impress me.
Click to expand...


You can pull links to "prove" anything you want, and someone can pull links to "prove" the complete opposite.  This IS the internet, after all..

However, in the end.. Money talks, bullshit walks.

What do you do for a living again?  Why do I picture you behind the deli counter at your local grocery store?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun, you didn't post evidence of anything, only demonstrated that some companies are still foolishly upholding worthless contracts with MS.



bitch, i can REPOST post numbers.   go put your fucking crack pipe down and learn something.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Sho..  I don't know what that crack was about people switching back to Wndows after Linux is installed, but... No.  You don't get that kind of income by having someone come behind you and redo your work.
> 
> Oh, and side jobs run $175 an hour, and word of mouth travels fast and well, so again, you're full of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, post your evidence and I'll REPOST mine.  talking shit as if you have a clue just doesn't impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can pull links to "prove" anything you want, and someone can pull links to "prove" the complete opposite.  This IS the internet, after all..
> 
> However, in the end.. Money talks, bullshit walks.
> 
> What do you do for a living again?  Why do I picture you behind the deli counter at your local grocery store?
Click to expand...





in other words, "I FAIL Shogun"


noted.  thanks.


I hate to break it to ya, hook, but working in tech doesn't mean shit.  There are clueless programmers who like to hide behind the title of their position just like there are mechanics that can't rebuild a fucking carburetor.  true story.  I officially work in HR but I run the network in our branch office.  So, I guess you'll have to get over the fact that the guy sliding his cock into you might not be quite as omnicient as you'd like to think.





see, THIS is where evidence come in to play.. you know, instead of just nodding along to the pelvic thrust of your man's upload.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, post your evidence and I'll REPOST mine.  talking shit as if you have a clue just doesn't impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull links to "prove" anything you want, and someone can pull links to "prove" the complete opposite.  This IS the internet, after all..
> 
> However, in the end.. Money talks, bullshit walks.
> 
> What do you do for a living again?  Why do I picture you behind the deli counter at your local grocery store?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, "I FAIL Shogun"
> 
> 
> noted.  thanks.
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to ya, hook, but working in tech doesn't mean shit.  There are clueless programmers who like to hide behind the title of their position just like there are mechanics that can't rebuild a fucking carburetor.  true story.  I officially work in HR but I run the network in our branch office.  So, I guess you'll have to get over the fact that the guy sliding his cock into you might not be quite as omnicient as you'd like to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, THIS is where evidence come in to play.. you know, instead of just nodding along to the pelvic thrust of your man's upload.
Click to expand...


The fact that it took you less than 30 seconds to resort to more insults than anything else... 

"Evidence" doesn't bring in job security, OR the paycheck, toots.  Go back to your gaming, toots.  You know nothing.


----------



## KittenKoder

http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20090316044518645
Linux Online - High-profile Linux Use: Government
CA Survey Predicts Strong Linux Growth on IBM Mainframe
Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed
Berlin art colleges switch to Linux - News - The H Open Source: News and Features
EU: Schools increase use of Open Source &mdash;
Linux Usage on Servers Looking Good, Netbooks Suffering | What a n00b!
Linux Up in Servers, Down in Netbooks; Android to the Rescue?
SMB Linux Use on the Rise - News <- The one that damns Shogut the most.


----------



## KittenKoder

http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20090316044518645
Linux Online - High-profile Linux Use: Government
CA Survey Predicts Strong Linux Growth on IBM Mainframe
Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed
Berlin art colleges switch to Linux - News - The H Open Source: News and Features
EU: Schools increase use of Open Source &mdash;
Linux Usage on Servers Looking Good, Netbooks Suffering | What a n00b!
Linux Up in Servers, Down in Netbooks; Android to the Rescue?
SMB Linux Use on the Rise - News <- The one that damns Shogut the most.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can pull links to "prove" anything you want, and someone can pull links to "prove" the complete opposite.  This IS the internet, after all..
> 
> However, in the end.. Money talks, bullshit walks.
> 
> What do you do for a living again?  Why do I picture you behind the deli counter at your local grocery store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, "I FAIL Shogun"
> 
> 
> noted.  thanks.
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to ya, hook, but working in tech doesn't mean shit.  There are clueless programmers who like to hide behind the title of their position just like there are mechanics that can't rebuild a fucking carburetor.  true story.  I officially work in HR but I run the network in our branch office.  So, I guess you'll have to get over the fact that the guy sliding his cock into you might not be quite as omnicient as you'd like to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, THIS is where evidence come in to play.. you know, instead of just nodding along to the pelvic thrust of your man's upload.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that it took you less than 30 seconds to resort to more insults than anything else...
> 
> "Evidence" doesn't bring in job security, OR the paycheck, toots.  Go back to your gaming, toots.  You know nothing.
Click to expand...


indeed. 30 seconds is all you deserve when i've already covered the lil evidence part pages ago.   did you want more pomp and circumstance, ****?  Maybe a fucking day parade?



and yes, evidence DOES bring job security.  Hell, apparently, so does ignorant clients who would throw money at you just to make the big meany cpu thingy go away too.

go back to your vicarious expertise, idiot.  I get the feeling that you'd believe someone who tells you that a cock is a usb port at this point.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20090316044518645
> Linux Online - High-profile Linux Use: Government
> CA Survey Predicts Strong Linux Growth on IBM Mainframe
> Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed
> Berlin art colleges switch to Linux - News - The H Open Source: News and Features
> EU: Schools increase use of Open Source &mdash;
> Linux Usage on Servers Looking Good, Netbooks Suffering | What a n00b!
> Linux Up in Servers, Down in Netbooks; Android to the Rescue?
> SMB Linux Use on the Rise - News <- The one that damns Shogut the most.



Linux market share is still what it is: a fucking pipedream for your kind.  Enjoy failing during the next decade of tech upgrades.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other words, "I FAIL Shogun"
> 
> 
> noted.  thanks.
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to ya, hook, but working in tech doesn't mean shit.  There are clueless programmers who like to hide behind the title of their position just like there are mechanics that can't rebuild a fucking carburetor.  true story.  I officially work in HR but I run the network in our branch office.  So, I guess you'll have to get over the fact that the guy sliding his cock into you might not be quite as omnicient as you'd like to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, THIS is where evidence come in to play.. you know, instead of just nodding along to the pelvic thrust of your man's upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that it took you less than 30 seconds to resort to more insults than anything else...
> 
> "Evidence" doesn't bring in job security, OR the paycheck, toots.  Go back to your gaming, toots.  You know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indeed. 30 seconds is all you deserve when i've already covered the lil evidence part pages ago.   did you want more pomp and circumstance, ****?  Maybe a fucking day parade?
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, evidence DOES bring job security.  *Hell, apparently, so does ignorant clients who would throw money at you just to make the big meany cpu thingy go away too.*
> 
> go back to your vicarious expertise, idiot.  I get the feeling that you'd believe someone who tells you that a cock is a usb port at this point.
Click to expand...


LMFAO.  So now it's all the clients that are idiots, and not Shogun?  It's the programmers that know nothing, and not Shogun?

Dude.. You're a riot.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogut, I was foregoing posting such "evidence" simply because I believe that a person's choice in OS is like their choice in what hair color they want, and that it's your business which one you want and no one elses, but your attempt to show Linux as being worse than Windoze is plain stupid, Windoze is not a great OS, it sucks, plain and simple. There are security loopholes miles wide and their server packages are a joke. Even Mac had better server packages than Windoze back in 1990. As for desktop environments, thanks to Gnome and KDE Linux can now compete with Windoze for desktop and PCs, but the really funny part is that it's not a competition because Linux isn't owned by anyone, though many are making money off using it. Unix has always been the top of the line OS, and Linux is the free version of Unix. Again though, until you have worked with other OSes yourself you can't say shit about them. I know 10 years ago Mac sucked in stability but still had some endearing qualities, namely the fact that they actually helped you when you contacted them, but today all I can do is take those users who have tried it at their word because I haven't test driven the newest OSes from them. Take a hint, you don't know jack shit about computers, even Dis knows more about them than you do.


----------



## Dis

KittenKoder said:


> Shogut, I was foregoing posting such "evidence" simply because I believe that a person's choice in OS is like their choice in what hair color they want, and that it's your business which one you want and no one elses, but your attempt to show Linux as being worse than Windoze is plain stupid, Windoze is not a great OS, it sucks, plain and simple. There are security loopholes miles wide and their server packages are a joke. Even Mac had better server packages than Windoze back in 1990. As for desktop environments, thanks to Gnome and KDE Linux can now compete with Windoze for desktop and PCs, but the really funny part is that it's not a competition because Linux isn't owned by anyone, though many are making money off using it. Unix has always been the top of the line OS, and Linux is the free version of Unix. Again though, until you have worked with other OSes yourself you can't say shit about them. I know 10 years ago Mac sucked in stability but still had some endearing qualities, namely the fact that they actually helped you when you contacted them, but today all I can do is take those users who have tried it at their word because I haven't test driven the newest OSes from them. Take a hint, you don't know jack shit about computers, *even Dis knows more about them than you do.*



LOL.  J says I know just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20090316044518645
> Linux Online - High-profile Linux Use: Government
> CA Survey Predicts Strong Linux Growth on IBM Mainframe
> Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed
> Berlin art colleges switch to Linux - News - The H Open Source: News and Features
> EU: Schools increase use of Open Source &mdash;
> Linux Usage on Servers Looking Good, Netbooks Suffering | What a n00b!
> Linux Up in Servers, Down in Netbooks; Android to the Rescue?
> SMB Linux Use on the Rise - News <- The one that damns Shogut the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linux market share is still what it is: a fucking pipedream for your kind.  Enjoy failing during the next decade of tech upgrades.
Click to expand...


As I thought, you completely ignored the news articles, completely ignored the numbers, and completely ignored the links just because you are too damned arrogant to admit you are wrong. So, have you run your antiviral program in the last hour?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut, I was foregoing posting such "evidence" simply because I believe that a person's choice in OS is like their choice in what hair color they want, and that it's your business which one you want and no one elses, but your attempt to show Linux as being worse than Windoze is plain stupid, Windoze is not a great OS, it sucks, plain and simple. There are security loopholes miles wide and their server packages are a joke. Even Mac had better server packages than Windoze back in 1990. As for desktop environments, thanks to Gnome and KDE Linux can now compete with Windoze for desktop and PCs, but the really funny part is that it's not a competition because Linux isn't owned by anyone, though many are making money off using it. Unix has always been the top of the line OS, and Linux is the free version of Unix. Again though, until you have worked with other OSes yourself you can't say shit about them. I know 10 years ago Mac sucked in stability but still had some endearing qualities, namely the fact that they actually helped you when you contacted them, but today all I can do is take those users who have tried it at their word because I haven't test driven the newest OSes from them. Take a hint, you don't know jack shit about computers, *even Dis knows more about them than you do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  J says I know just enough to be dangerous.
Click to expand...


You're an expert compared to Shogut now.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut, I was foregoing posting such "evidence" simply because I believe that a person's choice in OS is like their choice in what hair color they want, and that it's your business which one you want and no one elses, but your attempt to show Linux as being worse than Windoze is plain stupid, Windoze is not a great OS, it sucks, plain and simple. There are security loopholes miles wide and their server packages are a joke. Even Mac had better server packages than Windoze back in 1990. As for desktop environments, thanks to Gnome and KDE Linux can now compete with Windoze for desktop and PCs, but the really funny part is that it's not a competition because Linux isn't owned by anyone, though many are making money off using it. Unix has always been the top of the line OS, and Linux is the free version of Unix. Again though, until you have worked with other OSes yourself you can't say shit about them. I know 10 years ago Mac sucked in stability but still had some endearing qualities, namely the fact that they actually helped you when you contacted them, but today all I can do is take those users who have tried it at their word because I haven't test driven the newest OSes from them. Take a hint, you don't know jack shit about computers, *even Dis knows more about them than you do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  J says I know just enough to be dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an expert compared to Shogut now.
Click to expand...





NICE EVIDENCE!  





seriously, snatch lips.. i've already made it clear what kind of a fucking tech farce you are.  crying abut it now that Dis's labia majora comfort your quivering shoulders won't change that.

seriously.


----------



## KittenKoder

So Shogut, how many people have you helped with technical questions that didn't wind up costing them a fortune?


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  J says I know just enough to be dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an expert compared to Shogut now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE EVIDENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, snatch lips.. i've already made it clear what kind of a fucking tech farce you are.  crying abut it now that Dis's labia majora comfort your quivering shoulders won't change that.
> 
> seriously.
Click to expand...


It becomes more and more obvious with each post, Sho, that you really know nothing.  However, this is one of those instances wherein your bigger mouth does not net you an instant win by default, no matter how you might think otherwise.

You're reduced to acting like nothing but a raving lunatic.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that it took you less than 30 seconds to resort to more insults than anything else...
> 
> "Evidence" doesn't bring in job security, OR the paycheck, toots.  Go back to your gaming, toots.  You know nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed. 30 seconds is all you deserve when i've already covered the lil evidence part pages ago.   did you want more pomp and circumstance, ****?  Maybe a fucking day parade?
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, evidence DOES bring job security.  *Hell, apparently, so does ignorant clients who would throw money at you just to make the big meany cpu thingy go away too.*
> 
> go back to your vicarious expertise, idiot.  I get the feeling that you'd believe someone who tells you that a cock is a usb port at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  So now it's all the clients that are idiots, and not Shogun?  It's the programmers that know nothing, and not Shogun?
> 
> Dude.. You're a riot.
Click to expand...


yes.  that is exactly it.  By the very nature of appealing to a higher expertise it's pretty goddamn obvious that those clients DO NOT KNOW.  Wow.  Big into logic, aren't you?

And, again, i've posted the testimony of programmers too.  This is what is so funny about your defense of koder by this point.  She refuses to post nary the slightest offering of evidence and YOU act like some personal fucking opinion trumps reality as long as the guy telling you something is throwing cock at you.  Seriously, that is a HILARIOUS standard you both have.  And, draws massive correlations between your computer "knowledge" and the reason one should get a second opinion after a mechanic quote.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.consortiuminfo.org/standardsblog/article.php?story=20090316044518645
> Linux Online - High-profile Linux Use: Government
> CA Survey Predicts Strong Linux Growth on IBM Mainframe
> Note to new Linux users: No antivirus needed
> Berlin art colleges switch to Linux - News - The H Open Source: News and Features
> EU: Schools increase use of Open Source &mdash;
> Linux Usage on Servers Looking Good, Netbooks Suffering | What a n00b!
> Linux Up in Servers, Down in Netbooks; Android to the Rescue?
> SMB Linux Use on the Rise - News <- The one that damns Shogut the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linux market share is still what it is: a fucking pipedream for your kind.  Enjoy failing during the next decade of tech upgrades.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I thought, you completely ignored the news articles, completely ignored the numbers, and completely ignored the links just because you are too damned arrogant to admit you are wrong. So, have you run your antiviral program in the last hour?
Click to expand...


the articles mean two things: jack and shit.  Hell, one more user doesn't make the REALITY of your market share any less pathetic.  bottom line.  Your single digit numbers just don't impress me.  Nor does your narrow fucking opinions which, somehow, is supposed to stand in for EVIDENCE.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed. 30 seconds is all you deserve when i've already covered the lil evidence part pages ago.   did you want more pomp and circumstance, ****?  Maybe a fucking day parade?
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, evidence DOES bring job security.  *Hell, apparently, so does ignorant clients who would throw money at you just to make the big meany cpu thingy go away too.*
> 
> go back to your vicarious expertise, idiot.  I get the feeling that you'd believe someone who tells you that a cock is a usb port at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  So now it's all the clients that are idiots, and not Shogun?  It's the programmers that know nothing, and not Shogun?
> 
> Dude.. You're a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  that is exactly it.  By the very nature of appealing to a higher expertise it's pretty goddamn obvious that those clients DO NOT KNOW.  Wow.  Big into logic, aren't you?
> 
> And, again, i've posted the testimony of programmers too.  This is what is so funny about your defense of koder by this point.  She refuses to post nary the slightest offering of evidence and YOU act like some personal fucking opinion trumps reality as long as the guy telling you something is throwing cock at you.  Seriously, that is a HILARIOUS standard you both have.  And, draws massive correlations between your computer "knowledge" and the reason one should get a second opinion after a mechanic quote.
Click to expand...


Wow ... you only listen to Windoze fans and think they are the only experts ... seriously, you can't be that ignorant or narrow minded.


----------



## KittenKoder

Best OS For Programmers - Objectivism Online Forum <- Programmers response to the question.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an expert compared to Shogut now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE EVIDENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, snatch lips.. i've already made it clear what kind of a fucking tech farce you are.  crying abut it now that Dis's labia majora comfort your quivering shoulders won't change that.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It becomes more and more obvious with each post, Sho, that you really know nothing.  However, this is one of those instances wherein your bigger mouth does not net you an instant win by default, no matter how you might think otherwise.
> 
> You're reduced to acting like nothing but a raving lunatic.
Click to expand...


...says the bitch whose "expertise" cums at the end of a penis.



Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share
Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share | Hardware 2.0 | ZDNet.com

yea... ZDNET must know nothing too!


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed. 30 seconds is all you deserve when i've already covered the lil evidence part pages ago.   did you want more pomp and circumstance, ****?  Maybe a fucking day parade?
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, evidence DOES bring job security.  *Hell, apparently, so does ignorant clients who would throw money at you just to make the big meany cpu thingy go away too.*
> 
> go back to your vicarious expertise, idiot.  I get the feeling that you'd believe someone who tells you that a cock is a usb port at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  So now it's all the clients that are idiots, and not Shogun?  It's the programmers that know nothing, and not Shogun?
> 
> Dude.. You're a riot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.  that is exactly it.  By the very nature of appealing to a higher expertise it's pretty goddamn obvious that those clients DO NOT KNOW.  Wow.  Big into logic, aren't you?
> 
> And, again, i've posted the testimony of programmers too.  This is what is so funny about your defense of koder by this point.  She refuses to post nary the slightest offering of evidence and YOU act like some personal fucking opinion trumps reality as long as the guy telling you something is throwing cock at you.  Seriously, that is a HILARIOUS standard you both have.  And, draws massive correlations between your computer "knowledge" and the reason one should get a second opinion after a mechanic quote.
Click to expand...


Sorry, dude.. Everyone from the federal government offices to non-profit agencies to multi-million dollar companies, to small businesses disagree with you, and are more than willing to keep shoveling money into his pockets for knowledge, security, and reliability.

You keep believing that little cubicle you dwell in is the be all end all to computer knowledge, tho, just because you declare it so.

Here's a clue for you, tho..  If you were half as smart as you thought you were when it came to computers, you wouldn't still be in HR.  There's NO shortage of extremely high paying IS jobs out there that would lay waste to the meager paycheck you get now.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  So now it's all the clients that are idiots, and not Shogun?  It's the programmers that know nothing, and not Shogun?
> 
> Dude.. You're a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.  that is exactly it.  By the very nature of appealing to a higher expertise it's pretty goddamn obvious that those clients DO NOT KNOW.  Wow.  Big into logic, aren't you?
> 
> And, again, i've posted the testimony of programmers too.  This is what is so funny about your defense of koder by this point.  She refuses to post nary the slightest offering of evidence and YOU act like some personal fucking opinion trumps reality as long as the guy telling you something is throwing cock at you.  Seriously, that is a HILARIOUS standard you both have.  And, draws massive correlations between your computer "knowledge" and the reason one should get a second opinion after a mechanic quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow ... you only listen to Windoze fans and think they are the only experts ... seriously, you can't be that ignorant or narrow minded.
Click to expand...


oh well hey.. maybe if you post a thread from what amounts to some random USBM...


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE EVIDENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, snatch lips.. i've already made it clear what kind of a fucking tech farce you are.  crying abut it now that Dis's labia majora comfort your quivering shoulders won't change that.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It becomes more and more obvious with each post, Sho, that you really know nothing.  However, this is one of those instances wherein your bigger mouth does not net you an instant win by default, no matter how you might think otherwise.
> 
> You're reduced to acting like nothing but a raving lunatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the bitch whose "expertise" cums at the end of a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share
> Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share | Hardware 2.0 | ZDNet.com
> 
> yea... ZDNET must know nothing too!
Click to expand...


You ignored the trend just like the article writer. You do know that Microsucks started off with less, right?


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMFAO.  So now it's all the clients that are idiots, and not Shogun?  It's the programmers that know nothing, and not Shogun?
> 
> Dude.. You're a riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.  that is exactly it.  By the very nature of appealing to a higher expertise it's pretty goddamn obvious that those clients DO NOT KNOW.  Wow.  Big into logic, aren't you?
> 
> And, again, i've posted the testimony of programmers too.  This is what is so funny about your defense of koder by this point.  She refuses to post nary the slightest offering of evidence and YOU act like some personal fucking opinion trumps reality as long as the guy telling you something is throwing cock at you.  Seriously, that is a HILARIOUS standard you both have.  And, draws massive correlations between your computer "knowledge" and the reason one should get a second opinion after a mechanic quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, dude.. Everyone from the federal government offices to non-profit agencies to multi-million dollar companies, to small businesses disagree with you, and are more than willing to keep shoveling money into his pockets for knowledge, security, and reliability.
> 
> You keep believing that little cubicle you dwell in is the be all end all to computer knowledge, tho, just because you declare it so.
> 
> Here's a clue for you, tho..  If you were half as smart as you thought you were when it came to computers, you wouldn't still be in HR.  There's NO shortage of extremely high paying IS jobs out there that would lay waste to the meager paycheck you get now.
Click to expand...








Operating system market share

Hey!  look at all that MS BLUE!  Gosh, something MUST be wrong!  The penis talking to Dis insists on something ENTIRELY DIFFERENT!





evidence, bitch... it's a bit more impressive than pillow talk.

oh, and I happen to LIKE hr, ****.  Believe it or not some people can manage to enjoy tech without having to fleece ignorant motherfuckers like a used car salesman.


----------



## KittenKoder

Linux at 1 percent?! Ha! It's more like 45 percent - InternetNews:The Blog - Sean Michael Kerner
IT Organizations Turn to Linux in Economic Downturn
IDC: Linux spending set to boom by 21 percent in 2009 | The Open Road - CNET News <- This one is funny, a free OS is still making more money than the others.
Novell Linux Revenues Up 25 Percent Even as Global Server Revenues Plummet
The Windows-versus-Linux server face-off | Networking - InfoWorld <- Linux has always held the market on servers, and Windoze Server growth is still the same or less than Linux.


----------



## Shogun

*Coincidentally, my Linux usage pretty much falls into the niche category. I&#8217;m happy to put Linux to work in duties such as NAS, file server and maybe loading it onto an old notebook, but the idea of replacing Windows on the desktop with a Linux distro - well I won&#8217;t say that will never happen, but right now the day I do that is a looooooooong way off. And even for duties such as acting as an OS for a NAS box, I know that it would have been far less hassle to have either used Windows as the OS or bought a ready-made NAS system - for me Linux falls into that &#8220;science experiment&#8221; category and I&#8217;ve learned to identify anyone who tells me that Linux is &#8220;easy&#8221; as either deluded, has bought into the superstition, or is a liar. And don&#8217;t try to fool me with that old &#8220;well, every new OS comes with a learning curve&#8221; nonsense - the Mac OS is proof that an OS can be powerful yet easy to use. Seriously folks, no one should have to waste time Googling just to figure out how to install an application.*


Adrian is a technology journalist and author who has devoted over a decade to helping users get the most from technology. He also runs a popular blog called The PC Doctor. See his full profile and disclosure of his industry affiliations





Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share | Hardware 2.0 | ZDNet.com


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> It becomes more and more obvious with each post, Sho, that you really know nothing.  However, this is one of those instances wherein your bigger mouth does not net you an instant win by default, no matter how you might think otherwise.
> 
> You're reduced to acting like nothing but a raving lunatic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the bitch whose "expertise" cums at the end of a penis.
> 
> 
> 
> Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share
> Linux - Still chasing that elusive 1% market share | Hardware 2.0 | ZDNet.com
> 
> yea... ZDNET must know nothing too!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignored the trend just like the article writer. You do know that Microsucks started off with less, right?
Click to expand...


HAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


yea, NOW koder knows more than a fucking STAFFER FROM ZDNET!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Linux at 1 percent?! Ha! It's more like 45 percent - InternetNews:The Blog - Sean Michael Kerner
> IT Organizations Turn to Linux in Economic Downturn
> IDC: Linux spending set to boom by 21 percent in 2009 | The Open Road - CNET News <- This one is funny, a free OS is still making more money than the others.
> Novell Linux Revenues Up 25 Percent Even as Global Server Revenues Plummet
> The Windows-versus-Linux server face-off | Networking - InfoWorld <- Linux has always held the market on servers, and Windoze Server growth is still the same or less than Linux.



say, dummy... what do you think 

*SPONSORED BY THE LINUX FOUNDATION*

means?


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogut, the site you are on now has a Linux server, Google has not only a Linux server but all their computers run Ubuntu desktop. MSN is Linux. Almost every website you visit is run on Linux, very few still have Windoze and they had to restrict access in their hosting plans to prevent security breaches. Seriously, the internet is growing, so Linux is as well, every time you click on a link, it has to go through a Linux server before directing you to the website, which there is a 90% chance that is also on a Linux/Unix server. Think before you make foolish claims, your computer is not the only computer in use.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux at 1 percent?! Ha! It's more like 45 percent - InternetNews:The Blog - Sean Michael Kerner
> IT Organizations Turn to Linux in Economic Downturn
> IDC: Linux spending set to boom by 21 percent in 2009 | The Open Road - CNET News <- This one is funny, a free OS is still making more money than the others.
> Novell Linux Revenues Up 25 Percent Even as Global Server Revenues Plummet
> The Windows-versus-Linux server face-off | Networking - InfoWorld <- Linux has always held the market on servers, and Windoze Server growth is still the same or less than Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say, dummy... what do you think
> 
> *SPONSORED BY THE LINUX FOUNDATION*
> 
> means?
Click to expand...


Everything you have posted is sponsored by Microsucks ...  Or did you miss that?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogut, the site you are on now has a Linux server, Google has not only a Linux server but all their computers run Ubuntu desktop. MSN is Linux. Almost every website you visit is run on Linux, very few still have Windoze and they had to restrict access in their hosting plans to prevent security breaches. Seriously, the internet is growing, so Linux is as well, every time you click on a link, it has to go through a Linux server before directing you to the website, which there is a 90% chance that is also on a Linux/Unix server. Think before you make foolish claims, your computer is not the only computer in use.



uh.. so?  the reality of the market share doesn't flicker just because a clear minority of servers:end users have linux installed.  Hell, you can have servers and it STILL won't crack 1%.  




that is the real hilarity being ensued here.   You seem to think that acting like a fucking fanboi means shit outside of the FINITE MATH.  


In fact, I'll bet my membership here at USMB that UBUNTU, of ANY distro of linux OS, won't crack 2% of the market share by 6 months.  Especially after Windows 7 comes along and bitch slaps your lil fanbois back into your dark lil basement.


Take the bet, ****.   I LOVE punking retarded bitches out.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linux at 1 percent?! Ha! It's more like 45 percent - InternetNews:The Blog - Sean Michael Kerner
> IT Organizations Turn to Linux in Economic Downturn
> IDC: Linux spending set to boom by 21 percent in 2009 | The Open Road - CNET News <- This one is funny, a free OS is still making more money than the others.
> Novell Linux Revenues Up 25 Percent Even as Global Server Revenues Plummet
> The Windows-versus-Linux server face-off | Networking - InfoWorld <- Linux has always held the market on servers, and Windoze Server growth is still the same or less than Linux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say, dummy... what do you think
> 
> *SPONSORED BY THE LINUX FOUNDATION*
> 
> means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you have posted is sponsored by Microsucks ...  Or did you miss that?
Click to expand...


HA!

yea, ZDNET SURE IS IN THE POCKET OF MS!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut, the site you are on now has a Linux server, Google has not only a Linux server but all their computers run Ubuntu desktop. MSN is Linux. Almost every website you visit is run on Linux, very few still have Windoze and they had to restrict access in their hosting plans to prevent security breaches. Seriously, the internet is growing, so Linux is as well, every time you click on a link, it has to go through a Linux server before directing you to the website, which there is a 90% chance that is also on a Linux/Unix server. Think before you make foolish claims, your computer is not the only computer in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh.. so?  the reality of the market share doesn't flicker just because a clear minority of servers:end users have linux installed.  Hell, you can have servers and it STILL won't crack 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the real hilarity being ensued here.   You seem to think that acting like a fucking fanboi means shit outside of the FINITE MATH.
> 
> 
> In fact, I'll bet my membership here at USMB that UBUNTU, of ANY distro of linux OS, won't crack 2% of the market share by 6 months.  Especially after Windows 7 comes along and bitch slaps your lil fanbois back into your dark lil basement.
> 
> 
> Take the bet, ****.   I LOVE punking retarded bitches out.
Click to expand...


The "1%" you quoted was desktop users and what OS the computer is purchased with. Most retail outlets make money by securing contracts with corporations like Microsucks and Apple, so they use those OSes because of the contracts, people who install their own OS after purchase were not counted, also none of the servers were counted. They counted only PCs with Windoze or MacOS.

But I am tired of laughing at you, my gut hurts, so perhaps tomorrow I will make you look a fool more.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and irony here, Shogut is admitting he likes to support super monopolies and criminal activity.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogut, the site you are on now has a Linux server, Google has not only a Linux server but all their computers run Ubuntu desktop. MSN is Linux. Almost every website you visit is run on Linux, very few still have Windoze and they had to restrict access in their hosting plans to prevent security breaches. Seriously, the internet is growing, so Linux is as well, every time you click on a link, it has to go through a Linux server before directing you to the website, which there is a 90% chance that is also on a Linux/Unix server. Think before you make foolish claims, your computer is not the only computer in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh.. so?  the reality of the market share doesn't flicker just because a clear minority of servers:end users have linux installed.  Hell, you can have servers and it STILL won't crack 1%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the real hilarity being ensued here.   You seem to think that acting like a fucking fanboi means shit outside of the FINITE MATH.
> 
> 
> In fact, I'll bet my membership here at USMB that UBUNTU, of ANY distro of linux OS, won't crack 2% of the market share by 6 months.  Especially after Windows 7 comes along and bitch slaps your lil fanbois back into your dark lil basement.
> 
> 
> Take the bet, ****.   I LOVE punking retarded bitches out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "1%" you quoted was desktop users and what OS the computer is purchased with. Most retail outlets make money by securing contracts with corporations like Microsucks and Apple, so they use those OSes because of the contracts, people who install their own OS after purchase were not counted, also none of the servers were counted. They counted only PCs with Windoze or MacOS.
> 
> But I am tired of laughing at you, my gut hurts, so perhaps tomorrow I will make you look a fool more.
Click to expand...


Don't make excuses, bitch.  the FACTS are FACTS.  Come on, slut.  take the bet.  In 6 months you'll STILL be crying doom and gloom against an OS that rocks your market share world.  

After all, the REAL money sure isn't END USERS!  say.. what happened when Dell started offering Ubuntu options?  


oh yea.. people STILL bought windows machines!


 crazy bitch.

No, you are tired of looking like an evidence-less fool defending some laughable FRACTION of a percentage market share.   Run on now, fool.   I'd hate for reality to set in and you wander through life under some schizophrenic delirium that windows is not, in fact, mopping the fucking tech floor with ANYTHING you've been braying on about.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and irony here, Shogut is admitting he likes to support super monopolies and criminal activity.



CRIMINAL ACTIVITY!





oh man thats rich!


you poor heifer.  You'd say ANYTHING by this point, wouldn't you?   Go make a better product of STFU.  Your minuscule market share just doesn't impress me. 


Windows 7, ****.   You should go ahead and get ready to remain a niche os.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and irony here, Shogut is admitting he likes to support super monopolies and criminal activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRIMINAL ACTIVITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats rich!
> 
> 
> you poor heifer.  You'd say ANYTHING by this point, wouldn't you?   Go make a better product of STFU.  Your minuscule market share just doesn't impress me.
> 
> 
> Windows 7, ****.   You should go ahead and get ready to remain a niche os.
Click to expand...


How many lawsuits has Microsucks been involved in? 

Wipe the spit from your lip again BTW.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and I test drove Windoze 7, actually, it kind of sucks big time. They are going to make you pay to customize the system to your liking. Also, the apps are all ones that Linux has offered for decades now, the security was different but no harder to crack, and you can get into the system folders without a password still. The only improvement they added was a by attempting to duplicate X-Org's capabilities (3D desktop, special effects, etc.) but most of which you will have to pay for.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and irony here, Shogut is admitting he likes to support super monopolies and criminal activity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRIMINAL ACTIVITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats rich!
> 
> 
> you poor heifer.  You'd say ANYTHING by this point, wouldn't you?   Go make a better product of STFU.  Your minuscule market share just doesn't impress me.
> 
> 
> Windows 7, ****.   You should go ahead and get ready to remain a niche os.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many lawsuits has Microsucks been involved in?
> 
> Wipe the spit from your lip again BTW.
Click to expand...


hey, envy fosters a LOT of frivolous lawsuits.  The FACT remains....


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> CRIMINAL ACTIVITY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh man thats rich!
> 
> 
> you poor heifer.  You'd say ANYTHING by this point, wouldn't you?   Go make a better product of STFU.  Your minuscule market share just doesn't impress me.
> 
> 
> Windows 7, ****.   You should go ahead and get ready to remain a niche os.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many lawsuits has Microsucks been involved in?
> 
> Wipe the spit from your lip again BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey, envy fosters a LOT of frivolous lawsuits.  The FACT remains....
Click to expand...


If they were frivolous then why were they made by companies who have no investment in software?


----------



## Dis

How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?

4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and I test drove Windoze 7, actually, it kind of sucks big time. They are going to make you pay to customize the system to your liking. Also, the apps are all ones that Linux has offered for decades now, the security was different but no harder to crack, and you can get into the system folders without a password still. The only improvement they added was a by attempting to duplicate X-Org's capabilities (3D desktop, special effects, etc.) but most of which you will have to pay for.






of COURSE you'd say that.  of COURSE.  







face it, dingbat.  Windows 7, like every other windows product, reminds you what kind of a fucking failure you are.  


but, if you don't think so, and are so fucking sure of ubuntu and the shittiness of win7, TAKE MY BET.   I will leave this fucking forum forever if you agree to these terms.  come on, fuckwad.  6 months and Ubunto doesn't crack 2% of the fucking OS market share.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?



He's too blind to see that, his stats don't cover servers either.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many lawsuits has Microsucks been involved in?
> 
> Wipe the spit from your lip again BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, envy fosters a LOT of frivolous lawsuits.  The FACT remains....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were frivolous then why were they made by companies who have no investment in software?
Click to expand...


yea.. you mean like NETSCAPE?


----------



## Dis

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's too blind to see that, his stats don't cover servers either.
Click to expand...


That's why he's reduced to name-calling and swearing.. He really just doesn't have anything else.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?



CLEARLY less than 1% of the fucking market!





or, shall I post THAT piece of evidence again?

again, ignorant people who can't put their own Fuel Filter into their own cars don't mean facts are not facts.


what.. did a cock just squirt at you and convince you otherwise?


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's too blind to see that, his stats don't cover servers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why he's reduced to name-calling and swearing.. He really just doesn't have anything else.
Click to expand...


yea.. other than all that EVIDENCE I've been posting...





i mean.. we all know ZDNET is in the pocket of MS and all!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I test drove Windoze 7, actually, it kind of sucks big time. They are going to make you pay to customize the system to your liking. Also, the apps are all ones that Linux has offered for decades now, the security was different but no harder to crack, and you can get into the system folders without a password still. The only improvement they added was a by attempting to duplicate X-Org's capabilities (3D desktop, special effects, etc.) but most of which you will have to pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of COURSE you'd say that.  of COURSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> face it, dingbat.  Windows 7, like every other windows product, reminds you what kind of a fucking failure you are.
> 
> 
> but, if you don't think so, and are so fucking sure of ubuntu and the shittiness of win7, TAKE MY BET.   I will leave this fucking forum forever if you agree to these terms.  come on, fuckwad.  6 months and Ubunto doesn't crack 2% of the fucking OS market share.
Click to expand...


Wow ... you do remember where I live and the circle of people I talk to online (aside from this forum) ... or don't you? They don't just write code then sell it, they have to have people test it for Microsucks, there are local groups who test the OSes all the time. Conventions dedicated solely for the purpose of software developers who want to show off their work and get a feel for how much they can charge for it. They also actually ask us old skool programmers to hack their systems to test the security. Windoze 7 was suppose to be released 3 months ago, but they had to delay it because too many of us were able to hack it too easily.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's too blind to see that, his stats don't cover servers either.
Click to expand...





then take my challenge, ****.  I DARE you.  If you are so fucking confident then this should be an easy decision!


After all....   Dell sure did build a firestorm of linux computers after offering Ubuntu as an OS option!


----------



## KittenKoder

Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
This is the real fact Shogut.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEARLY less than 1% of the fucking market!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, shall I post THAT piece of evidence again?
> 
> again, ignorant people who can't put their own Fuel Filter into their own cars don't mean facts are not facts.
> 
> 
> what.. did a cock just squirt at you and convince you otherwise?
Click to expand...


You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...

My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEARLY less than 1% of the fucking market!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, shall I post THAT piece of evidence again?
> 
> again, ignorant people who can't put their own Fuel Filter into their own cars don't mean facts are not facts.
> 
> 
> what.. did a cock just squirt at you and convince you otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...
> 
> My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.
Click to expand...


I am wondering if every time he isn't posting he is busy replacing his keyboard.


----------



## Shogun

*old skool programmers*





come on bitch.  stop waffling and take my bet


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people switch to Linux the second they get that machine home, Sho?
> 
> 4 computers...three of them run Linux, one runs Windows NT.  Zero crashes, zero viruses, zero problems..  Yet, always being called to fix Microsoft systems.. Why do you suppose that is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLEARLY less than 1% of the fucking market!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, shall I post THAT piece of evidence again?
> 
> again, ignorant people who can't put their own Fuel Filter into their own cars don't mean facts are not facts.
> 
> 
> what.. did a cock just squirt at you and convince you otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...
> 
> My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.
Click to expand...




oh yes.  NOTHING says intimidating like.....   1% of the market share!



maybe it's time for you to suck another upLOAD....


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> *old skool programmers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on bitch.  stop waffling and take my bet



If I cared I'd go back and actually find out what bet you are talking about, but I don't even care enough to find that out. That's your flaw, to you everything has to be one or the other, it's a serious flaw. Face the facts, Linux is still the most secure and trouble free OS, even Apple is seeing this. Phones use Linux OS even, you just don't know it because *gasp* you are not really into the "scene", really though, you can learn about computers for real sometime, just talk to people who write code for them instead of reading headlines for a change.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLEARLY less than 1% of the fucking market!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, shall I post THAT piece of evidence again?
> 
> again, ignorant people who can't put their own Fuel Filter into their own cars don't mean facts are not facts.
> 
> 
> what.. did a cock just squirt at you and convince you otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...
> 
> My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes.  NOTHING says intimidating like.....   1% of the market share!
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's time for you to suck another upLOAD....
Click to expand...


Is that the best you have?  Another insult having nothing to do with the discussion?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLEARLY less than 1% of the fucking market!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, shall I post THAT piece of evidence again?
> 
> again, ignorant people who can't put their own Fuel Filter into their own cars don't mean facts are not facts.
> 
> 
> what.. did a cock just squirt at you and convince you otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...
> 
> My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am wondering if every time he isn't posting he is busy replacing his keyboard.
Click to expand...


uh, who are you trying to point at you hermaphrodite?  I get it: fat chicks like you don't get laid so you bust out masterbation jokes to facilitate your OS failure.   profound.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...
> 
> My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes.  NOTHING says intimidating like.....   1% of the market share!
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's time for you to suck another upLOAD....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best you have?  Another insult having nothing to do with the discussion?
Click to expand...


oh, you mean like "You're a sad little boy, aren't you?"


gosh.. if only I could manage your posting standard!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *old skool programmers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on bitch.  stop waffling and take my bet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I cared I'd go back and actually find out what bet you are talking about, but I don't even care enough to find that out. That's your flaw, to you everything has to be one or the other, it's a serious flaw. Face the facts, Linux is still the most secure and trouble free OS, even Apple is seeing this. Phones use Linux OS even, you just don't know it because *gasp* you are not really into the "scene", really though, you can learn about computers for real sometime, just talk to people who write code for them instead of reading headlines for a change.
Click to expand...





oh, NOW you are some kind of programming SCENESTER!  A proverbial fucking EMO with a keyboard!

It's pretty obvious why you wont take my bet, fatty arbuckle.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a sad little boy, aren't you?  Really.. Try communicating on an adult level, without the temper tantrums.. Just because you're too stupid to think outside the box...
> 
> My guess is the little penguin dude is just a big bully, and you're afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if every time he isn't posting he is busy replacing his keyboard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh, who are you trying to point at you hermaphrodite?  I get it: fat chicks like you don't get laid so you bust out masterbation jokes to facilitate your OS failure.   profound.
Click to expand...


Herm-whatever ... hmm ... that's a new one, but meh, better than being an imputent little boy like you I guess. 
Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
Face the real facts kid.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if every time he isn't posting he is busy replacing his keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, who are you trying to point at you hermaphrodite?  I get it: fat chicks like you don't get laid so you bust out masterbation jokes to facilitate your OS failure.   profound.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Herm-whatever ... hmm ... that's a new one, but meh, better than being an imputent little boy like you I guess.
> Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
> Face the real facts kid.
Click to expand...


uh, wtf does "imputent" mean?  




I have the facts, ****.   1% doesn't rock any boats.  Neither do asexual fatties rolling around in the flour of their own OPINION just to find the wet spot of their favorite OS.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes.  NOTHING says intimidating like.....   1% of the market share!
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's time for you to suck another upLOAD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you have?  Another insult having nothing to do with the discussion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, you mean like "You're a sad little boy, aren't you?"
> 
> 
> gosh.. if only I could manage your posting standard!
Click to expand...


This from the guy who started insulting right out of the gate?  Really?  *shrug*  That'll pay your bills. Guess who's never in danger of being replaced at work?  Hint: It's not you.  Monkeys can do your job.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, who are you trying to point at you hermaphrodite?  I get it: fat chicks like you don't get laid so you bust out masterbation jokes to facilitate your OS failure.   profound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herm-whatever ... hmm ... that's a new one, but meh, better than being an imputent little boy like you I guess.
> Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
> Face the real facts kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh, wtf does "imputent" mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the facts, ****.   1% doesn't rock any boats.  Neither do asexual fatties rolling around in the flour of their own OPINION just to find the wet spot of their favorite OS.
Click to expand...


Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
Dodging still? Again, 1% is the number of computers sold with that particular OS, not the number of users. When you don't have many options you buy what you can overwrite.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the best you have?  Another insult having nothing to do with the discussion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you mean like "You're a sad little boy, aren't you?"
> 
> 
> gosh.. if only I could manage your posting standard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy who started insulting right out of the gate?  Really?  *shrug*  That'll pay your bills. Guess who's never in danger of being replaced at work?  Hint: It's not you.  Monkeys can do your job.
Click to expand...


...and posting evidence.. don't forget that little FACT....


and, red, you might want to re-evaluate just how specialized and necessary your penis upload is before you go out and buy a 'vette any time soon.  People like me make people like your bunk mechanic pillowtalker obsolete.


the more you know.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Herm-whatever ... hmm ... that's a new one, but meh, better than being an imputent little boy like you I guess.
> Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
> Face the real facts kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh, wtf does "imputent" mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the facts, ****.   1% doesn't rock any boats.  Neither do asexual fatties rolling around in the flour of their own OPINION just to find the wet spot of their favorite OS.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mac OS X Hacked - Vista SP1 Hacked - Ubuntu Linux Survives Unscathed - From hacking contest - Softpedia
> Dodging still? Again, 1% is the number of computers sold with that particular OS, not the number of users. When you don't have many options you buy what you can overwrite.
Click to expand...


The more you keep posting that the more laughable you become..  do you really think I can't find more sources that clarify how abysmal is your 1%?  Holy SHIT it's fucking hilarious that you seem to think finite statistics are some kind of Illuminati conspiracy!


like I said, bitch.   Take my bet.  We both know that you are too much of a pussy to put your account where your fanboi opinion is but.. hey...  i'm sure this is just another arm of the MS cabal!


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, you mean like "You're a sad little boy, aren't you?"
> 
> 
> gosh.. if only I could manage your posting standard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This from the guy who started insulting right out of the gate?  Really?  *shrug*  That'll pay your bills. Guess who's never in danger of being replaced at work?  Hint: It's not you.  Monkeys can do your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and posting evidence.. don't forget that little FACT....
> 
> 
> and, red, you might want to re-evaluate just how specialized and necessary your penis upload is before you go out and buy a 'vette any time soon.  People like me make people like your bunk mechanic pillowtalker obsolete.
> 
> 
> the more you know.
Click to expand...


I expect you might want to try a little harder, then.  You're failing.


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from the guy who started insulting right out of the gate?  Really?  *shrug*  That'll pay your bills. Guess who's never in danger of being replaced at work?  Hint: It's not you.  Monkeys can do your job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and posting evidence.. don't forget that little FACT....
> 
> 
> and, red, you might want to re-evaluate just how specialized and necessary your penis upload is before you go out and buy a 'vette any time soon.  People like me make people like your bunk mechanic pillowtalker obsolete.
> 
> 
> the more you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I expect you might want to try a little harder, then.  You're failing.
Click to expand...


...not when the numbers support my position.  


Again, your entire thread input is why second opinions are necessary.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and posting evidence.. don't forget that little FACT....
> 
> 
> and, red, you might want to re-evaluate just how specialized and necessary your penis upload is before you go out and buy a 'vette any time soon.  People like me make people like your bunk mechanic pillowtalker obsolete.
> 
> 
> the more you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you might want to try a little harder, then.  You're failing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...not when the numbers support my position.
> 
> 
> Again, your entire thread input is why second opinions are necessary.
Click to expand...


Money talks, cupcake.  Oh, wait. Nobody but you knows anything..  

What do you make per year for "running the computer department" in your little "hr cubicle"?  Your little Winblows buddies are making what.. $50k a year, *maybe*?  Why?  When Linux knowledge nets more than 120k a year?

You must not be working for the money, but because you like your job, huh?


----------



## Shogun

Dis said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect you might want to try a little harder, then.  You're failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...not when the numbers support my position.
> 
> 
> Again, your entire thread input is why second opinions are necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Money talks, cupcake.  Oh, wait. Nobody but you knows anything..
> 
> What do you make per year for "running the computer department" in your little "hr cubicle"?  Your little Winblows buddies are making what.. $50k a year, *maybe*?  Why?  When Linux knowledge nets more than 120k a year?
> 
> You must not be working for the money, but because you like your job, huh?
Click to expand...




indeed, but money can, AND CLEARLY HAS, been wasted.  Not just me, ya fugly redhead, but every piece of EVIDENCE i've posted.   sucks to me you, eh stepchild?




waving around your paycheck doesn't make your cars less of a lemon, ya cocker spaniel.  Again, your entire thread input is exactly why second opinions are necessary.  Hell, it doesn't take an expert to CON an ignorant end user.   I bet Snake Oil Salesmen made a nice living out in the old west too.  




indeed.  I love my job.  Clearly, we should all strive to be as much of a fucking housewife hiding behind the scheisty business ventures of her pillow talker like you!


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

The average consumer doesn't care about percentage of market share. That is a meaningless point, when speaking about security, reliability, and openness. The average consumer has been sold Microsoft Windows for years. That is all they know. 

Just because a product is popular, that doesn't necessarily mean it is a good product. Cigarettes and booze have high market shares. At the same time, both of those products are dangerous.


----------



## Dis

Shogun said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...not when the numbers support my position.
> 
> 
> Again, your entire thread input is why second opinions are necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money talks, cupcake.  Oh, wait. Nobody but you knows anything..
> 
> What do you make per year for "running the computer department" in your little "hr cubicle"?  Your little Winblows buddies are making what.. $50k a year, *maybe*?  Why?  When Linux knowledge nets more than 120k a year?
> 
> You must not be working for the money, but because you like your job, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed, but money can, AND CLEARLY HAS, been wasted.  Not just me, ya fugly redhead, but every piece of EVIDENCE i've posted.   sucks to me you, eh stepchild?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waving around your paycheck doesn't make your cars less of a lemon, ya cocker spaniel.  Again, your entire thread input is exactly why second opinions are necessary.  Hell, it doesn't take an expert to CON an ignorant end user.   I bet Snake Oil Salesmen made a nice living out in the old west too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed.  I love my job.  Clearly, we should all strive to be as much of a fucking housewife hiding behind the scheisty business ventures of her pillow talker like you!
Click to expand...


Housewife?  Sheer ignorance on your part, cupcake.   But, you keep roaring ignorance.

Scheisty business ventures?  

Anyone ever come right out and tell you that you're a fucking idiot?

Tell me.. You use Mozilla?  Cause "Netscape Navigator" and "Internet Explorer" used to be where it was at, too... Now they're pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## KittenKoder

BasicGreatGuy said:


> The average consumer doesn't care about percentage of market share. That is a meaningless point, when speaking about security, reliability, and openness. The average consumer has been sold Microsoft Windows for years. That is all they know.
> 
> Just because a product is popular, that doesn't necessarily mean it is a good product. Cigarettes and booze have high market shares. At the same time, both of those products are dangerous.



He likes to ignore those facts. Otherwise he'd have to fess up to now knowing anything. 

We know this because I already pointed out that what's popular doesn't mean what's better, as well as the fact about Microsucks.


----------



## Modbert

No offense, but fighting for whatever number of pages so far over OS is ridiculous. 

Windows has it's flaws, Mac has it's flaws, and Linux has it's flaws. How do I know? I've had experience with all three and owned a PC and Mac.

Linux isn't the mega human invincible OS that KK you seem to be promoting for example. That was one of my biggest "wtf" moments while reading this entire thread. The only reason why Linux has avoided the amount of hackers and everything so far is the same reason why Mac has. The majority of people don't have either system. Even less people have Linux. Hackers are not going to waste their time or making viruses for systems that people don't even bother to really use.

Linux people who believe such crock of theories are in for a rude awakening one day along with Mac Users who believe such things. Oh, and as I type this, I'm typing from my Macbook Pro Laptop while my HP Desktop sits in front of me.


----------



## KittenKoder

Modbert said:


> No offense, but fighting for whatever number of pages so far over OS is ridiculous.
> 
> Windows has it's flaws, Mac has it's flaws, and Linux has it's flaws. How do I know? I've had experience with all three and owned a PC and Mac.
> 
> Linux isn't the mega human invincible OS that KK you seem to be promoting for example. That was one of my biggest "wtf" moments while reading this entire thread. The only reason why Linux has avoided the amount of hackers and everything so far is the same reason why Mac has. The majority of people don't have either system. Even less people have Linux. Hackers are not going to waste their time or making viruses for systems that people don't even bother to really use.
> 
> Linux people who believe such crock of theories are in for a rude awakening one day along with Mac Users who believe such things. Oh, and as I type this, I'm typing from my Macbook Pro Laptop while my HP Desktop sits in front of me.



Wow ... the number of viruses is because of popularity, not what can and cannot be hacked. Hacking is not dependent on viruses at all. Have you tried to hack Linux (if you happen to know how to hack)? The OS on the other side only matters because of the amount and type of security. Again I recommend, until you actually use it extensively, you really shouldn't make such assumptions. The reason Linux/Unix is almost unhackable is because of the directory system, which hackers need to get through in order to find the information. Unless there is a program installed in the system that bypasses the normal operating structure of the directories (ie a back door) you cannot get into certain directories without a password, you can even seclude directories from the super user password and make them accessible only with a unique password. Windoze has that option but does not use it, while Linux not only uses it but it's integrated into the system. As for viruses, you have to install them yourself, so as long as you stick with trusted sources, you won't get one, period. Everything that is being installed on Linux has to be given permission to access the system directories or they simply cannot infect your system, even if they are saved in a temporary location, all you have to do is reboot in safe mode and delete them at worst, but rarely even that is required. 

I can go on and on explaining this, because I am horrible at explaining it to people who have never used something, but again, until you have used them all extensively or written code for them, you just don't know. I have tried to write viruses for Linux, simply to test security, it's a bitch and a half, but for Windoze I can write them very easily. Even the ones I can write for Linux they still have to piggy back on another program, which the user has to allow it to be installed.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Wow ... the number of viruses is because of popularity, not what can and cannot be hacked. Hacking is not dependent on viruses at all. Have you tried to hack Linux (if you happen to know how to hack)? The OS on the other side only matters because of the amount and type of security. Again I recommend, until you actually use it extensively, you really shouldn't make such assumptions. The reason Linux/Unix is almost unhackable is because of the directory system, which hackers need to get through in order to find the information. Unless there is a program installed in the system that bypasses the normal operating structure of the directories (ie a back door) you cannot get into certain directories without a password, you can even seclude directories from the super user password and make them accessible only with a unique password. Windoze has that option but does not use it, while Linux not only uses it but it's integrated into the system. As for viruses, you have to install them yourself, so as long as you stick with trusted sources, you won't get one, period. Everything that is being installed on Linux has to be given permission to access the system directories or they simply cannot infect your system, even if they are saved in a temporary location, all you have to do is reboot in safe mode and delete them at worst, but rarely even that is required.
> 
> I can go on and on explaining this, because I am horrible at explaining it to people who have never used something, but again, until you have used them all extensively or written code for them, you just don't know. I have tried to write viruses for Linux, simply to test security, it's a bitch and a half, but for Windoze I can write them very easily. Even the ones I can write for Linux they still have to piggy back on another program, which the user has to allow it to be installed.



No offense but unless you are the Goddess of Hacking, just because you have a bitch of a time doing it, doesn't mean others do. My point was all about popularity. Let Linux get to Windows number of users, then come back to me and tell me it doesn't get hacked or rarely gets viruses.

My other point is don't put Linux up to that high of a point. Because it is a long way down.


----------



## KittenKoder

Modbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... the number of viruses is because of popularity, not what can and cannot be hacked. Hacking is not dependent on viruses at all. Have you tried to hack Linux (if you happen to know how to hack)? The OS on the other side only matters because of the amount and type of security. Again I recommend, until you actually use it extensively, you really shouldn't make such assumptions. The reason Linux/Unix is almost unhackable is because of the directory system, which hackers need to get through in order to find the information. Unless there is a program installed in the system that bypasses the normal operating structure of the directories (ie a back door) you cannot get into certain directories without a password, you can even seclude directories from the super user password and make them accessible only with a unique password. Windoze has that option but does not use it, while Linux not only uses it but it's integrated into the system. As for viruses, you have to install them yourself, so as long as you stick with trusted sources, you won't get one, period. Everything that is being installed on Linux has to be given permission to access the system directories or they simply cannot infect your system, even if they are saved in a temporary location, all you have to do is reboot in safe mode and delete them at worst, but rarely even that is required.
> 
> I can go on and on explaining this, because I am horrible at explaining it to people who have never used something, but again, until you have used them all extensively or written code for them, you just don't know. I have tried to write viruses for Linux, simply to test security, it's a bitch and a half, but for Windoze I can write them very easily. Even the ones I can write for Linux they still have to piggy back on another program, which the user has to allow it to be installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but unless you are the Goddess of Hacking, just because you have a bitch of a time doing it, doesn't mean others do. My point was all about popularity. Let Linux get to Windows number of users, then come back to me and tell me it doesn't get hacked or rarely gets viruses.
> 
> My other point is don't put Linux up to that high of a point. Because it is a long way down.
Click to expand...


If it does, then we'll see, but I seriously doubt it. All the hackers contests keep demonstrating that it's almost impossible. Even then, that is off my original point, which was that what OS you like is a personal choice. The only real flaws with Linux is that the end users are still afraid and confused by it, but it's taking strides and becoming a common OS for PCs almost as fast as Windoze did, only without the benefit Windoze had being the first mainstream desktop environment. Which is thanks to Ubuntu. Also, MacOS will be integrating more Linux code now, Steve sees the trend of open source and is trying to take advantage of it, I hope he's successful. People need to learn there are other options out there, not just the over priced crap that Microsucks products have become.


----------



## Steve Jobs

17" MacBook Pro for the win.


----------



## KittenKoder

Steve Jobs said:


> 17" MacBook Pro for the win.



I'd still install Ubuntu onto it.


----------



## Steve Jobs

KittenKoder said:


> I'd still install *Fedora 11* onto it.



Fixed.


----------



## JW Frogen

Trixy was the best choice of lap top I ever made.

I would have married her, but fate had other plans.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... the number of viruses is because of popularity, not what can and cannot be hacked. Hacking is not dependent on viruses at all. Have you tried to hack Linux (if you happen to know how to hack)? The OS on the other side only matters because of the amount and type of security. Again I recommend, until you actually use it extensively, you really shouldn't make such assumptions. The reason Linux/Unix is almost unhackable is because of the directory system, which hackers need to get through in order to find the information. Unless there is a program installed in the system that bypasses the normal operating structure of the directories (ie a back door) you cannot get into certain directories without a password, you can even seclude directories from the super user password and make them accessible only with a unique password. Windoze has that option but does not use it, while Linux not only uses it but it's integrated into the system. As for viruses, you have to install them yourself, so as long as you stick with trusted sources, you won't get one, period. Everything that is being installed on Linux has to be given permission to access the system directories or they simply cannot infect your system, even if they are saved in a temporary location, all you have to do is reboot in safe mode and delete them at worst, but rarely even that is required.
> 
> I can go on and on explaining this, because I am horrible at explaining it to people who have never used something, but again, until you have used them all extensively or written code for them, you just don't know. I have tried to write viruses for Linux, simply to test security, it's a bitch and a half, but for Windoze I can write them very easily. Even the ones I can write for Linux they still have to piggy back on another program, which the user has to allow it to be installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but unless you are the Goddess of Hacking, just because you have a bitch of a time doing it, doesn't mean others do. My point was all about popularity. Let Linux get to Windows number of users, then come back to me and tell me it doesn't get hacked or rarely gets viruses.
> 
> My other point is don't put Linux up to that high of a point. Because it is a long way down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it does, then we'll see, but I seriously doubt it. All the hackers contests keep demonstrating that it's almost impossible. Even then, that is off my original point, which was that what OS you like is a personal choice. The only real flaws with Linux is that the end users are still afraid and confused by it, but it's taking strides and becoming a common OS for PCs almost as fast as Windoze did, only without the benefit Windoze had being the first mainstream desktop environment. Which is thanks to Ubuntu. Also, MacOS will be integrating more Linux code now, Steve sees the trend of open source and is trying to take advantage of it, I hope he's successful. People need to learn there are other options out there, not just the over priced crap that Microsucks products have become.
Click to expand...



Then take my bet if you are so goddamn confident.  In 6 months NO Os outside of a microsoft product will see more than a 2% market share of end users.  If you are so goddamn sure then here is your chance to do more than act like a fucking sheisty lemon selling used car salesman.


----------



## KittenKoder

Steve Jobs said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd still install *Fedora 11* onto it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...


I really want to buy a Unix install, but they're too expensive for me still.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Beyonce?


----------



## Cold Fusion38

My Acer has been good to me. Flashy name plate? No. Nice neat looking case? No. Something I can use to make other people around me jealous that I spent $1,500 on a lap top? No. $500 a not a problem worth mentioning? NO....Well the little lock to open it up broke off but I just MacQuiver it open no prob. 



Now if I had BEYONCE with an I Mac titanium super comperter in my lap I would get pictures and FLOOD the internet!!


----------



## Cold Fusion38

JW Frogen said:


> Trixy was the best choice of lap top I ever made.
> 
> I would have married her, but fate had other plans.





By the way JW thanks for beating me to the punch line.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

If I could afford to replace my Dell desk top and my laptop I would go Mac but since I just my Dell a few months ago I won'te replacing it any tim,e soon. By my needs it is a freaking MONSTER. it's got 750 GB of memory 6 gig of ram quad cpu running at 233 gig witha 64 bit operating system. Oh and the 24 inch LCD flat panel. I love it cuz if the girls are watching some chick flik in the living room I can pop in a movie and watch it just fine. One other thing........I LOVED the Dell support when I bpought it . We have an EPP at work and I was trying to tweek a standard system but the lady at Dell said they had a special that was more comp for less money and included TWO YEAR support which was one bonus from the EPP program. She was helpful, courteous, very personable, and just a flat out pleasure to deal with(I was picturing Beyonce) while I talked to her.  LOL!


----------



## KittenKoder

My desktop is a customized Dell, I upgrade parts I need for work but beside that I don't bother with much. I have two laptops, one's an antique (1996 Compaq) and the other is almost an antique (2000 Dell) ... since I don't use them much I don't bother upgrading them at all. My 1996 one is the only one running the last great Windoze (98) the other two are Ubuntu.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

You know what if you are PARALIZED by fear of being hacked then don't do ANYTHING by computer. Use snail mail, use checks, use cash, just don't put ANYTHING of your life on the internet. I have WAY too many things to worry about other than being hacked. 


One complaint about me Dell......With a high end computer I would have thunk they would but a MUCH BETTER keyboard.


----------



## KittenKoder

Cold Fusion38 said:


> You know what if you are PARALIZED by fear of being hacked then don't do ANYTHING by computer. Use snail mail, use checks, use cash, just don't put ANYTHING of your life on the internet. I have WAY too many things to worry about other than being hacked.
> 
> 
> One complaint about me Dell......With a high end computer I would have thunk they would but a MUCH BETTER keyboard.



I can't remember which brand, but there is one with a keyboard I really like, but they don't sell it separately so I have to wait until the junk shop gets lucky.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

I will have to buy a new keyboard . prob wireless an MUCH more ergonomicly designed. Beyond that one complaing though this unit is a BEAST.


----------



## KittenKoder

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I will have to buy a new keyboard . prob wireless an MUCH more ergonomicly designed. Beyond that one complaing though this unit is a BEAST.



I don't like wireless, I always forget to stock up on batteries.


----------



## Steve Jobs

KittenKoder said:


> My desktop is a customized Dell, I upgrade parts I need for work but beside that I don't bother with much. I have two laptops, one's an antique (1996 Compaq) and the other is almost an antique (2000 Dell) ... since I don't use them much I don't bother upgrading them at all. My 1996 one is the only one running the last great Windoze (98) the other two are Ubuntu.



I would classify any computer circa 2006 or older as antique. But das jus me. 

In computer years, 1996 might as well be 1996 B.C.


----------



## KittenKoder

Steve Jobs said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> My desktop is a customized Dell, I upgrade parts I need for work but beside that I don't bother with much. I have two laptops, one's an antique (1996 Compaq) and the other is almost an antique (2000 Dell) ... since I don't use them much I don't bother upgrading them at all. My 1996 one is the only one running the last great Windoze (98) the other two are Ubuntu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would classify any computer circa 2006 or older as antique. But das jus me.
> 
> In computer years, 1996 might as well be 1996 B.C.
Click to expand...


I classify 2K and older antique really, but some people still think 2K computers are still good so meh.


----------



## dink

Hands down - HP. My last 4 have been HP and I'll never purchase another. I did give my son a Toshiba, that's proved reliable.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Whether or not a computer is an antique depends highly on how upgradeable.


----------



## Ringel05

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I will have to buy a new keyboard . prob wireless an MUCH more ergonomicly designed. Beyond that one complaing though this unit is a BEAST.



The keyboard isn't to bad but if you have a wireless mouse w/out a shut off, be prepared to buy LOTS of batteries!


----------



## Ringel05

dink said:


> Hands down - HP. My last 4 have been HP and I'll never purchase another. I did give my son a Toshiba, that's proved reliable.



I've bought my last oem desktop.  It's some much cheaper just to build your own nowadays.  I'm putting together a medium level gaming unit what retail, oem, would cost 2 to 3k for around $400 to $500.  A good upgradable motherboard (mobo) and chip (Phenom IIx2) will cost about $200, add an extra $100 if you go with an X4.  A higher end mobo with high end video output built in will cost an extra $50 if you want to build a multimedia unit saving you from having to add a high end video card.  If you want to go Intel as opposed to AMD it will cost a little more, the i5 and i7 chips are not cheap.  There are tutorials all over the internet on how to, that's were I learned some of what I know.  Taking apart my old ones was my primary learning experience.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Wow well building a comp may be a bit beyond me. I agonised over a new comp for YEARS because I new the moment I bought one there would be some king of quantum leap in tech that would make mine outdated before I could even get it hooked up. The good thing is I did get a high end Dell and it has PLENTY of upgradebility. Even if I went with an external HD to back up all my important docs should be pretty easy upgrade.


----------



## Ringel05

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Wow well building a comp may be a bit beyond me. I agonised over a new comp for YEARS because I new the moment I bought one there would be some king of quantum leap in tech that would make mine outdated before I could even get it hooked up. The good thing is I did get a high end Dell and it has PLENTY of upgradebility. Even if I went with an external HD to back up all my important docs should be pretty easy upgrade.



It's actually very simple, this is my first one.  It's the mobo that makes all the difference.  The one I'm using I can upgrade to a x4 chip at a later date not to mention the fact that it has a gig of on board graphics and high end ethernet built in virtually eliminating the need for a video and ethernet card.  More open slots for greater upgrade options.  Plus if I chose to go 64bit I can install 16 gigs of memory.  A 650 watt power supply more than handles it and the board/chip combo is set up to handle overclocking using about the same power than a typical P4 uses.  I determine what case I want to use allowing me the opportunity to add multiple HDs and optical drives, etc.  Besides I'm moving my OS to Ubuntu (Linux) so I don't have to deal with all the extra crap HP, Dell, etc. load on their machines.


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Well like I said my dell can be upgraded into a monster i gig of memory slots for a video card with a t.v. tuner with a 750 GB hard drive I should be fine forever for memory but if I feel I need more I think I can add another internal but I would probably just get an external. GREAT PC I haven't even BEGUN to utilize the capabilities.


----------



## Ringel05

Cold Fusion38 said:


> I will have to buy a new keyboard . prob wireless an MUCH more ergonomicly designed. Beyond that one complaing though this unit is a BEAST.



I currently use an IBM Lenovo T60, their first duo-core.  Picked it up recently on E-bay for about $250 shipped, 1 gig of RAM, DVD/RW, 30 Gig HD, wifi, OS is XP pro.  That's almost $100 less then what most are asking.  Light but built like a tank and Lenovo is known for it's tight keyboards.  Had a HP laptop I accidentally dropped from about two feet onto a carpeted floor (over wood) and the damn mobo broke.  A couple of weeks ago I accidentally hooked the power cord to my Lenovo pulling it off the desk onto a lightly carpeted cement floor (about 2 1/2 feet).  It bounced twice before stopping face down (open), I put it back on the desk checked every thing and no problems, everything works properly.  I am definitely sold on IBM Lenovo laptops.
The T61s average between $400 and $700 on E-bay, and if you have the $$ W500 (High end graphics machines) will set you back about $1300.


----------



## Andrew2382

don't buy a mac


----------



## Andrew2382

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Well like I said my dell can be upgraded into a monster i gig of memory slots for a video card with a t.v. tuner with a 750 GB hard drive I should be fine forever for memory but if I feel I need more I think I can add another internal but I would probably just get an external. GREAT PC I haven't even BEGUN to utilize the capabilities.



Yeah, but Dell sucks ass though.  The memory that most dell uses are dog shit...meaning the speed of the memory.  Even if you buy an upgrade it's still gonna be at dog shit speed.

They also use shit bag motherboards.

Building your comp is the way to go.  It's very easy to put together also..pretty much like legos everything fits in.

Some websites will build it for you if you buy everything from the site.

I built myself a monster gaming machine for 1100 bucks that prob would have cost me over 3 grand from dell and would still outperform it.


----------

